# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Armenia Tv, US Armenia TV, EU Armenia TV

## Artgeo

US Aռmenia TV իի կայքն եմ հայտնաբերել  :Rolleyes: 

Էսքան շատ փող ու գեղցիություն որտեղի՞ց  :LOL:  

Մեջբերեմ առաջին վիդեոի սկզբի տեքստը http://www.usarmeniatv.com/about.html



> 27-27 Վեստ Ալամիդա ավենյու։ Սա այն փողոցն է, որտեղ ամիսներ առաջ իր ներկայությունը հաստատեց սփյուռքում գործող հայկական* ամենախոշոր հեռուստաընկերությունը*՝ ՅՈՒԷՍԱՌՄԵՆԻԱ ԹԻՎԻն։ *Սա այն փողոցն է, որտեղ տասնամյակներ շարունակ գործել են բացառապես Միացյալ Նահանգների մեդիա հսկաները։* Սա այն փողոցն է, *որտեղ տասնամյակների դադարից հետո առաջին անգամ ծածանվում է հայկական եռագույնը։  (՞՞՞՞՞  )* *ՅՈՒԷՍԱՌՄԵՆԻԱն հայկական ամենամեծ գաղթոջախ* բերեց հայերի իրականության լուսաբանման *միանգամայն նոր մոտեցումներ։* *Տեղադրեց տեխնոլոգիաներ (՞՞՞՞՞  )* ու դարձավ հասանելի յուրաքանչյուր հայի համար։ Անկախ գտնվելու վայրից։ ՅՈՒԷՍԱՌՄԵՆԻԱյի դեպքում տարածքային ու աշխարհագրական բաժանումներ չկան։ *Մենք եթերում ենք, ամենուրեք։ (՞՞՞՞՞  )* Մենք աշխատում ենք ձեզ համար։ 
> *Մեկ տարի առաջ հայկական ամենամեծ գաղթոջախում*՝ Լոս-Անջելեսում սկսվեց սփյուռքում *ամենամասշտաբային հեռուստաընկերության* գործունեությունը։ ՅՈՒԷՍԱՌՄԵՆԻԱն հայկական իրականություն մուտք գործեց միանգամայն նոր մոտեցումներով, հաստատեց* չափանիշներ,* որոնք սփյուռքում, հայկական տեղեկատվական դաշտում *ԵՐԲԵՔ չեն եղել։* *Չափանիշներ, որոնք ոչ միայն հայկական, այլև միջազգային մեդիա հսկաների (՞՞՞՞՞  նու, տամ մելկի CNN, FOX, ABC, BBC... ) հետ մրցելու, լուրջ հիմքեր են տալիս*


Երկրորդ վիդեոն ավելի կայֆն ա։ 
Ահա CBS, DYsney ու ՅՈՒԷՍԱՌՄԵՆԻԱԱԱԱԱԱ

Մասշտաբ, հզորություն, որակ, համարյա անհավանական թվացող տեսիլք, որը հանդարտ, դանդաղ, կայուն դառնում է իրականություն: 

ԱՀԱ այդ իրականությունը: 
ԱՀԱ այս հսկայական շենքը: -  2 թե 3 հարկ... ՀՍԿԱՅԱԿԱՆ շենք
ԱՀԱ այս 12 տեսախցիկներով գործող ամենաարդիական մոբիլ հեռուստակայանը: - Մի հատ սովորական ավտոբուս հեռուստատեսության համար: Ի դեպ, նկատեմ ՄԻ ՀԱՏԻԿ: 
ԱՀԱ ՀԱՅ ԴԵՖԻՆԻՇՆ ստանդարտի սարքերը, մոնտաժային սենյակները  - Գոսպաաաաձիիի



Եվ սա դեռ ամենը չէ: Որպես բոնուս 
«Այսօր ՅՈՒԷՍԱՌՄԵՆԻԱՆ լավագույն հայկական հեռուստակայանն է» կարծես ուրիշ էլ կա... 







Եվ սա էլ դեռ ամենը չէ… ԱՐԴԵՆ ԵՎՐՈՓ ԱՌՄԵՆԻԱ  ԹԻՎԻ... 







Մենակ իմ ներվերի՞ն ա ազդում Առմենիա ԹԻՎԻյի աներևակայելի, ամենամասշտաբային ամենա պաթոսը, որը գեցղիության ցանկացած դրսևորում տալիս-անցնում ա, անկախ իրականում եղածից…  :Blush:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Helios (17.04.2010), Հայկօ (25.02.2010), չեզոք (06.01.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես հրաժարվում եմ քվեարկել հօգուտ հարցման չորրորդ՝ ամենասադրիչ, ամենամերկապարանոց, ամենաչարանենգ տարբերակի  :Beee: :

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Kita (24.02.2010), Ձայնալար (24.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

կարելի էր ավելացնել միջինից ցածր տարբերակը ևս...... :Xeloq:

----------

armuk (25.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միհատ լավ՝ ավելի ճիշտ *կարգին* հաղորդում ունեն, մնացածը`  :Bad:

----------

Ariadna (25.02.2010), Elmo (26.02.2010), Enigmatic (25.02.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), Helios (17.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (24.02.2010), prof-de-Francais (22.12.2010), Rammstein (24.02.2010), vkmkpok (30.01.2011), zanazan (03.03.2010), Մանուլ (24.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2010), չեզոք (06.01.2011), Սերխիո (24.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էսքան շատ փող ու գեղցիություն որտեղի՞ց


Փողը Գաֆեսչյանից, գեղցիությունը  :Bad:  որտեղից ասես: Իմ կարծիքով հայկական ամենաանմակարդակ ալիքն ա, նույնիսկ ԱԼՄ-ն ավելի մակարդակով է:

Իսկ ամենաշատը զզվում եմ Արմենիայի ինքնագովազդից, էդ իրենց ամենա-ամենաները ավելի շուտ հակագովազդ է, քան գովազդ:

----------

Annushka (04.03.2010), Enigmatic (25.02.2010), Farfalla (26.02.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), Helios (17.04.2010), My World My Space (24.02.2010), prof-de-Francais (22.12.2010), Rammstein (24.02.2010), wem (25.02.2010), Աշոտ Երկաթ (05.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2010), չեզոք (06.01.2011)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Շատ էլ լավ ալիք ա:  Նաստոյաշեե սմեշնոյե տելեվիդենիյե:

----------


## Rammstein

Էս ալիքը իմ մոտ ասոցիացվում ա աղանդավորության հետ…  :Crazy:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Helios (17.04.2010), wem (25.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես հրաժարվում եմ քվեարկել հօգուտ հարցման չորրորդ՝ ամենասադրիչ, ամենամերկապարանոց, ամենաչարանենգ տարբերակի :


Դու բացառո՞ւմ ես, որ մեր կայքում Առմենիայից մարդ լինի գրանցված։ Ես չեմ բացառում։  :LOL:  Չորրորդ տարբերակը կարճ սենց ա կարդացվում՝ Ես աշխատում եմ աշխարհի ամենամասշտաբային, ամենախոշոր, ամենաորակյալ, ամենաարդիական, ամենա ամենա ալիքում՝ Առմենիա ԹԻՎԻյում:

Բայց լուրջ, մի՞թե չեն ասում ծանոթները, որ իրենց արածը մովետոն է:  :Think:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Helios (17.04.2010)

----------


## wem

ԵՎՐՈՓ ԱՌՄԵՆԻԱ ԹԻՎԻն ի՞նչպեսենք կարող դիտել:

----------


## Dayana

Առմենյա ԹիՎի  :Love:  անուն չկպցնեք  :Beee:  Դիանա Գրիգորյանս  :Love:

----------

Մանուլ (25.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> ԵՎՐՈՓ ԱՌՄԵՆԻԱ ԹԻՎԻն ի՞նչպեսենք կարող դիտել:


Դեռ, ոչ մի ձև, նորություն եղավ, կգրենք։

----------


## armuk

:Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱՆ էլ փող ավել է բերել, աջ ու ձախ փող է ծախսում  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

USArnenia TV-ի թողարկած գովազդային հոլովակները տեսե՞լ եք: Նույնիսկ 90-ականներին Հայաստանում էդպիսի ապուշ գովազդներ չէին նկարահանում: Ուղղակի աղբ է, հեռուստատեսային աղբ:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Sona_Yar (26.02.2010), wem (25.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

սկսեցի չնայել ,երբ գեղարվեստական ֆիլմերը հանեցին , մի ժամանակ կարգին , թարմ կինոներ էին դնում ,մեկել ֆուտբոլ ունեին...

հիմա մենակ Կարգին հաղորդում :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## wem

> USArnenia TV-ի թողարկած գովազդային հոլովակները տեսե՞լ եք: Նույնիսկ 90-ականներին Հայաստանում էդպիսի ապուշ գովազդներ չէին նկարահանում: Ուղղակի աղբ է, հեռուստատեսային աղբ:


Ճիշտ է: Շատ գովազդներում էլ հէնց Արաիկն է գովազդում տվյալ ապրանքը: 
Ուղղակի զարմանալի է թէ ինչպես են համարձակվում բացեիբաց ստել եթերում ասելով որ *ԻՐԵՆՔ ԵՆ ԱՄԵՆԱՇԱՏ ԴԻՏՎՈՂ ԱԼԻՔԸ*:  :LOL:

----------


## wem

Եվ առհասարակ բոլոր ալիքներն էլ ասում են որ իրենք են ամենաշատ դիտվողը, մարդ չգիտի որմեկին հավատա և որմեկին ոչ:

----------


## wem

> USArnenia TV-ի թողարկած գովազդային հոլովակները տեսե՞լ եք: Նույնիսկ 90-ականներին Հայաստանում էդպիսի ապուշ գովազդներ չէին նկարահանում: Ուղղակի աղբ է, հեռուստատեսային աղբ:


Այդ ալիքի պատկերի որակն էլ ահավոր վատ է, հակառակ Շանթին որ գնալով բրելավվում է պատկերի որակը, էլ չեմ խոսում USArnenia TV-ի ձայնի որակի մասին որը արձականք ունի, նամանավանդ Բարի լույս հայեր ծրագրի ժամանակ:
Ուղղակի խայտառակություն է:  :Beee: 


Շանթն է ամենալավ ալիքը:  :Yahoo:

----------


## PetrAni

> էլ չեմ խոսում USArnenia TV-ի ձայնի որակի մասին որը արձականք ունի, նամանավանդ Բարի լույս հայեր ծրագրի ժամանակ:
> Ուղղակի խայտառակություն է:


Դա իրոք որ խայտառակություն է, մանավանդ եթե նշեմ,
որ միշտ չի, որ հաջողվում է բան լսել ու հասկանալ, 
մաքսիմում գերլարվածությունա ենթադրում :Bad:

----------


## wem

> Դա իրոք որ խայտառակություն է, մանավանդ եթե նշեմ,
> որ միշտ չի, որ հաջողվում է բան լսել ու հասկանալ, 
> մաքսիմում գերլարվածությունա ենթադրում:


  :Wink: 
Բայց քանի ժաման  էր ինչ հէնց Արմենիա TV-ն էր եկել USArnenia TV-ի փոխարեն որը բոլորովին էլ համեմատելի շեր USArnenia TV-ի հետ, թէ ձայնի որակի և թէ պատկերի որակի կողմից

----------


## armuk

մի հարց կա՞րելի է,
ի՞նչի համար է թեմաի վերնագիրը այսպես գովաբանում ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱին կամ ՅՈՒ-ԷՍ-ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱին, մի թէ ի՞նչ մեծ գործ է կատարել, ՅՈՒ-ԷՍ-ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱն ոչ կարգին ձայն ունի ոչ էլ կարգին պատկերի որակ, ոնց որ մոռացել էն պատկերի փոշին բռնեն, էլ չեմ խոսում ձայնի մասին որ հեռուստացույցի ձայնը պետք է հասցնես քսանի որպեսզի գոռա հետո նոր հասկանաս թէ ի՞նչ է ասում հայերի *«համար մեկ»* հայկական հեռոււստա-ալիքը:
Թէ՞ ծաղրումեք նման վերնագիր ընտրելով: 
Պատասխանեք շնորհակալ կլինեմ

----------


## Marco

Եթե կարելիի  է՝ ես արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը Հայաստանում գործող հեռուստաընկերությունների վերաբերյալ:Շանթը գավառական է, աթարի հոտ է գալիս:Հանրայինը պահպանողական է,  ու բացի այ՝ այնտեղ  վաղուց էլ չեն հիշում, որ հեռուստատեսությունն արվում է հեռուստադիտողի համար…Արմենիան հանդուգն է, շատ հաճախ է գլխից մեծ գործեր բռնում, երբեմն նախ ասում է, հետո է անում, բայց ավելի հաճախ է անում, քան մյուս հեռուստաընկերությունները.Մյուս հեռուստաընկերությունների մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել, որովհետև հիմնական մրցակցությունը այս երեքի մեջ է… Եթե հետաքրքրում են ռեյտինգները՝ ապա ես քաջատեղյակ եմ, քանի որ որպես գովազդի պատվիրատու՝ ամեն օր ստանում եմ արդյունքները. Հանրայինի արդյունքները  հիմնականում  կազմում են Շանթի արդյունքների կեսը, իսկ Արմենիայի արդյունքները՝ այնքան, որքան կազմում են Շանթինն ու Հանրայինինը միասին վերցրած: Արմենիան անում է այն, ինչ ժողովուրդն է ուզում տեսնել, դե արի ու դրանում մեղադրի մի հեռուստաընկերության, որն ինքնաֆինանսավորվում է, ու ոչ միայն չի ծախսում ոչ մի սփույռքահայ բաժնետիրոջ փողերը, այլ իր եկամուտը կիսում է այդ բաժնետիրոջ հետ. Ես հասկանում եմ, որ այս ակումբում փոքր-ինչ անառողջ շահագրգռվածություն  է տիրում Շանթ հեռուստաընկերության հանդեպ, բայց եթե այս փոքրիկ վիրտուալ պետության մեջ խոսքի ազատությունը հարգի չէ, ուրեմն ինչ եք պահանջում անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ մեր պետությունից:

----------

Artgeo (01.03.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Արմենիան անում է այն, ինչ ժողովուրդն է ուզում տեսնել


ճիշտ է բայց երբ որ Հ1-ն է նույն գործը կատարում (նկատի ունեմ անում է այն, ինչ ժողովուրդն է ուզում տեսնել)  բոլորը  ասում են թէ ժողովրդի վճարած հարկերը ծախսում է անորակ հաղորդումներ պատրաստելում մեջ:

----------


## armuk

> իսկ Արմենիայի արդյունքները՝ այնքան, որքան կազմում են Շանթինն ու Հանրայինինը միասին վերցրած:


իսկ ի՞նչի համար է վերևի քվեարկության արդյունքները հակաձակը ցույց տալիս  :Shok:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Marco

Հանրայինն իսկապես էլ ծախսում է ժողովրդի փողերը, քանի որ ֆինանսավորվում է ՀՀ պետական բյուջեից, ու ֆինանսավորվում է այնքան, որքան մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունները երազում էլ չեն կարող տեսնել, պլյուս՝ գովազդից ստացված գումարը.... Լավ չի ուրիշի փողերը հաշվելը, բայց Հանրայինում դրանք իսկապես էլ մեր ու ձեր փողերն են: Արմենիայի եկամուտի միակ աղբյուրը գովազդն է, ուրեմն ով կարող է ստիպել նրանց անել մշակութային հաղորդումներ, որոնք երկու-երեք տոկոս ռոյտինգ կունենան ու զրո հովանավոր, իսկ որ դա այդպես կլինի՝ ես էլ, դուք էլ շատ լավ գիտենք:
Վերադառնանք վերևի հարցման արդյունքներին. այս հարցմանը կարծեմ թե մոտ երեսուն-քառասուն հոգի է մասնակցել, դա ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է, մանավանդ որ՝ նորից եմ կրկնում, այս ակումբում անառողջ «Շանթ»--ահարված մթնոլորտ է տիրում, և դա հասկանալի է. փոքր ազգ ենք, բոլորս մեկս-մեկին բարեկամ ենք, կամ գոնե գյումրեցի ենք... Մեկ ուրիշ ֆորումում հարցում անցկացրեք՝ ուրիշ արդյունք կստանաք: Կոնկրետ ես ասում եմ միջազգային JFK  և  HEB Nielsen  ընկերությունների հաղորդած արդյունքները, որոնցով առաջնորդվում եմ որպես գովազդի պատվիրատու: Առաջնորդվում եմ նաև իմ ընկեկերների ու բարեկամների արձագանքներով, որոնց ճաշակին ես վստահում եմ: Իհարկե՝ Արմենիան էլ անթերի չէ, օրինակ՝ ես մոտ չեմ գնում այն ամենին, ինչին մոտ է գնում Դիանա Գրիգորյանը, չնայած՝ նրա այսօրվա արած մարազմատիկ սերիալը քառասուն տոկոս ռեյտինգ է անում:  Բայց հասկանում եմ՝ ինչի են էդ մարազմը եթե դնում. դա ձեր դեմքն է, սիրելի ժողովրդի հարգելի քառասուն տոկոս, նայեք ու հիացեք:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց հասկանում եմ՝ ինչի են էդ մարազմը եթե դնում. դա ձեր դեմքն է, սիրելի ժողովրդի հարգելի քառասուն տոկոս, նայեք ու հիացեք:


Ես էլ եմ էդ քառասունմեկ տոկոսի մեջ: Դա մեր դեմքն ա՞…  :Shok: 

–

----------

VisTolog (01.03.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես էլ եմ էդ քառասունմեկ տոկոսի մեջ: Դա մեր դեմքն ա՞… 
> 
> –


Մենք շանթահարված ենք, մեր դեմքը չի երևում:

----------

Enigmatic (02.03.2010), Farfalla (01.03.2010), Rammstein (01.03.2010), Աշոտ Երկաթ (05.04.2011), Նարե (01.03.2010)

----------


## wem

Ես էլ եմ Շանթահարված ու շաաաաաատ ուրախ եմ դրա համար  :Hands Up:

----------


## armuk

ՅՈՒ-ԷՍ-ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ-ի որակը ե՞րբ է բարձրացել… մեկա, ալիքի որակը վերև տանելով հաղորդումները չեն հետաքրքիր դառնում… ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ-ի բյուջջեն ի՞նչքան է  :Think:

----------


## armuk

> այս ակումբում անառողջ «Շանթ»--ահարված մթնոլորտ է տիրում


ոչ, ես «Հ1»-ահարված եմ, «Շանթ»--ահարված չեմ  :Wink:  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Rhayader

Զարմանում եմ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դեռ հեռուստացույց է նայում  :Dntknw:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.03.2010), AniwaR (02.03.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), Yeghoyan (02.03.2010), Հայկօ (02.03.2010)

----------


## Marco

Արմենիան ուժեղ ա, իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը ուժեղներին չի սիրում: Համաձայնեք, որ տենց ա: հարուստներին էլ չի սիրում, հաջողակներին էլ չի սիրում, հայտնիներին էլ չի սիրում, մաքսիմում՝ մեռնելուց հետո: Հետաքրքիր չի՝ մի նայեք, բայց ինչ ա նշանակում էս չարացածությունը, ոչ ժողովրդի փողերն են մարդիկ ուտում, ոչ էլ նյարդերը կուտեն, նայելու բան չի՝ ուղղակի ջնջեք էդ ալիքը ձեր հեռուստացույցից, բայց չէ, մազոխիզմով ենք տառապում, նայում ենք ու բարկանում, նայում ենք ու ինքներս մեզ ուտում:

----------

terev (02.03.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Արմենիան ուժեղ ա, իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը ուժեղներին չի սիրում: Համաձայնեք, որ տենց ա: հարուստներին էլ չի սիրում, հաջողակներին էլ չի սիրում, հայտնիներին էլ չի սիրում, մաքսիմում՝ մեռնելուց հետո:


Ինչովա՞ ուժեղ




> Հետաքրքիր չի՝ մի նայեք, բայց ինչ ա նշանակում էս չարացածությունը, ոչ ժողովրդի փողերն են մարդիկ ուտում, ոչ էլ նյարդերը կուտեն, նայելու բան չի՝ ուղղակի ջնջեք էդ ալիքը ձեր հեռուստացույցից, բայց չէ,* մազոխիզմով ենք տառապում*, նայում ենք ու բարկանում, նայում ենք ու ինքներս մեզ ուտում:


Պիտի պարտադիր ժողովրդի փողերն ուտեն, որ ասեն վատնա, հա՞ :Xeloq: տարօրինակ տրամաբանություն ունես


Հ.Գ. եթե էս թեման մազոխիզմա, ուրեմն դու դեռ շաաաատ բան չես տեսել ակումբում, էլ կյանքում չասեմ :Tongue:

----------

armuk (02.03.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Արմենիան ուժեղ ա, իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը ուժեղներին չի սիրում: Համաձայնեք, որ տենց ա: հարուստներին էլ չի սիրում, հաջողակներին էլ չի սիրում, հայտնիներին էլ չի սիրում, մաքսիմում՝ մեռնելուց հետո: Հետաքրքիր չի՝ մի նայեք, բայց ինչ ա նշանակում էս չարացածությունը, ոչ ժողովրդի փողերն են մարդիկ ուտում, ոչ էլ նյարդերը կուտեն, նայելու բան չի՝ ուղղակի ջնջեք էդ ալիքը ձեր հեռուստացույցից, բայց չէ, մազոխիզմով ենք տառապում, նայում ենք ու բարկանում, նայում ենք ու ինքներս մեզ ուտում:


Ի՞նչ չարություն, ի՞նչ իրար ուտել… Միայն Դուք եք, հարգելիս, որ էս թեմայում չարություն եք սերմանում, մյուսներն ընդամենը իրենց կարծիքն են հայտնում…

----------


## Adam

չհասկացա իմ գրառումը ինչի ջնջվեց...

----------


## Artgeo

> չհասկացա իմ գրառումը ինչի ջնջվեց...


Քո որևէ գրառում այս թեմայում ջնջված չէ։ Դեռ ընդհանրապես թեմայի հետ կապված գրառումներից որևէ մեկը չի ջնջվել։ Դեռ կարդում եմ։ Տեսնեմ ինչ զարգացումներ կունենա թեթևակի շեղում ստացած խոսակցությունը։

----------


## Adam

> Քո որևէ գրառում այս թեմայում ջնջված չէ։ Դեռ ընդհանրապես թեմայի հետ կապված գրառումներից որևէ մեկը չի ջնջվել։ Դեռ կարդում եմ։ Տեսնեմ ինչ զարգացումներ կունենա թեթևակի շեղում ստացած խոսակցությունը։


Ես մեկ ուրիշ թեմայի հետ էի շփոթել: 
Հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը:

----------


## Marco

> Քո որևէ գրառում այս թեմայում ջնջված չէ։ Դեռ ընդհանրապես թեմայի հետ կապված գրառումներից որևէ մեկը չի ջնջվել։ Դեռ կարդում եմ։ Տեսնեմ ինչ զարգացումներ կունենա թեթևակի շեղում ստացած խոսակցությունը։


Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչու ա թեմայից շեղված, բոլորս էլ Արմենիա ԹիՎիից ենք խոսում, թե՞ որևէ մեկը դրական կարծիք հայտնեց՝ դրա համար համարեցիք թեմայից շեղված… 
Ես չարություն չեմ սերմանում, այս թեմայի հեղինակը արդեն իսկ էնպիսի նենգ ոճով, էնպիսի սարկազմով  ա գրել, որ հնարավոր չի խաղաղ քննարկում անցկացնել:  Վստահ եմ, որ թեմայի հեղինակը երբևէ չի եղել US Armenia-ի Լոս-Անջելեսյան գրասենյակում, ուրեմն ի՞նչ իրավունքով ա սուտ ինֆորմացիա տարածում՝ միայն մեկ հարկ, միայն մեկ մեքենա, միայն մեկ զույգ աղբաման....ամոթա, էդ ամենին մենակ մի պատասխան կա՝ կամ թեմայի հեղինակը որևէ մեկի պատվերն ա կատարում, կամ ինքը հենց էդ որևէ մեկն ա....Կարող եք ինձ արգելափակել, նախանձ ու չուզող ազգ ենք, ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա:

----------

terev (02.03.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչու ա թեմայից շեղված, բոլորս էլ Արմենիա ԹիՎիից ենք խոսում, թե՞ որևէ մեկը դրական կարծիք հայտնեց՝ դրա համար համարեցիք թեմայից շեղված… 
> Ես չարություն չեմ սերմանում, այս թեմայի հեղինակը արդեն իսկ էնպիսի նենգ ոճով, էնպիսի սարկազմով  ա գրել, որ հնարավոր չի խաղաղ քննարկում անցկացնել:  Վստահ եմ, որ թեմայի հեղինակը երբևէ չի եղել US Armenia-ի Լոս-Անջելեսյան գրասենյակում, ուրեմն ի՞նչ իրավունքով ա սուտ ինֆորմացիա տարածում՝ միայն մեկ հարկ, միայն մեկ մեքենա, միայն մեկ զույգ աղբաման....ամոթա, էդ ամենին մենակ մի պատասխան կա՝ կամ թեմայի հեղինակը որևէ մեկի պատվերն ա կատարում, կամ ինքը հենց էդ որևէ մեկն ա....Կարող եք ինձ արգելափակել, նախանձ ու չուզող ազգ ենք, ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա:


 քեզ հո չեն ասում, ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱինեն ասում ընգեր ժան  :Cool:  ի՞նչես ամեն ինչ քո վրա վերցնում, չեմ հասկանում  :Shok:  :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Զարմանում եմ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դեռ հեռուստացույց է նայում


+ 1

----------

AniwaR (02.03.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> US Aռmenia TV իի կայքն եմ հայտնաբերել 
> 
> Էսքան շատ փող ու գեղցիություն որտեղի՞ց  
> 
> Մենակ իմ ներվերի՞ն ա ազդում Առմենիա ԹԻՎԻյի աներևակայելի, ամենամասշտաբային ամենա պաթոսը, որը գեցղիության ցանկացած դրսևորում տալիս-անցնում ա, անկախ իրականում եղածից…


Բոլոր  թերություններով  հանդերձ  ՈՒՍԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ  հեռուստակայանը երկնաին  պարքև  է  սփյուռքում  գտնվող  մեր  հայրենակիցների  համար :Հայաստանում  ապրող  ընթերցողի  համար   դժվար  թե  հասկանալի  լինի նրա  դերն  ու  նշանակությունը   մեր  ազգապահպանման   հարցում  ,  բայց պետք  է  նշել  ,  որ  լօս  - ում  բնակվող  150  ազգերից  միայն  մենք  ենք  , որ  ունենք  24 - ժամ  գումարած  համաշխարհաին  գումարած  անվճար հեռուստատեսություն : Ես  անձամբ  հոգեկան  բավականություն  եմ  ստանում ՈՒՍԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ  հեռուստակայանի  մոտով  անցնելիս  և  այն  իսկապես  էլ գտնվում  է  համաշխարհաին  մեդիա  հսկաների  հետ  միևնույն  փողոցի  վրա : Իհարկե  ուրիշ  հայկական  հեռուստաժամեր  էլ  կան  բայց  նրանք  հասանելի չեն  ամենքին   , 24 - ժամյա  չէն  և  անվճար  չեն  ,  իսկ  ինտեռնետով  հեռարձակվող ալիքները  ռացիոնալ  չեն  ,  որովհետև  մեր  մեծահասակները  ինտեռնետից
ուղղակի  չէն  օգտվում  :

----------

Marco (07.03.2010)

----------


## Marco

> քեզ հո չեն ասում, ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱինեն ասում ընգեր ժան  ի՞նչես ամեն ինչ քո վրա վերցնում, չեմ հասկանում


Ես իմ վրա չեմ վերցնում, նորից եմ կրկնում՝ ես իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում: Ի տարբերություն թեմայի հեղինակի՝ ես եղել եմ  US Armenia-ի Լոս-Անջելեսյան գրասենյակում, ի դեպ՝ Շանթի գրասենյակում էլ եմ եղել, դրա համար էլ լավ եմ հասկանում՝  թեմայի հեղինակի մաղձը որտեղից է գալիս: Այս թեման ինձ համար անձնական է այնքանով, որքանով որ ինքս էլ առիթ ունեցել եմ առնչվելու նմանատիպ երևույթների հետ իմ բիզնես-ոլորտում:

----------


## Marco

Ներողություն՝ մոռացա ավելացնել ՝ ԸՆԳԵՐ ՋԱՆ, ես քու ցավը տանեմն էլ իմ կողմից:

----------


## Artgeo

> մի հարց կա՞րելի է,
> ի՞նչի համար է թեմաի վերնագիրը այսպես գովաբանում ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱին կամ ՅՈՒ-ԷՍ-ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱին,
> Թէ՞ ծաղրումեք նման վերնագիր ընտրելով: 
> Պատասխանեք շնորհակալ կլինեմ


Պատասխանում եմ
Վերնագիրը ալիքի գովազդային հոլովակներից է ընտրված, որտեղ իրենք իրենց գովաբանում են, իսկ ես այդ գովասանքին իռոնիայով եմ մոտենում։ 



> Եթե կարելիի  է՝ ես արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը Հայաստանում գործող հեռուստաընկերությունների վերաբերյալ:Շանթը գավառական է, աթարի հոտ է գալիս:Հանրայինը պահպանողական է,  ու բացի այ՝ այնտեղ  վաղուց էլ չեն հիշում, որ հեռուստատեսությունն արվում է հեռուստադիտողի համար…


Չեմ սիրում նման բանավեճերը։ Երբ նշվում է ինչ-որ մեկի վատ կողմերը, իսկ պատասխանում այլ, թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող սուբյեկտներն են փնովվում։



> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ այս ակումբում փոքր-ինչ անառողջ շահագրգռվածություն  է տիրում Շանթ հեռուստաընկերության հանդեպ, բայց եթե այս փոքրիկ վիրտուալ պետության մեջ խոսքի ազատությունը հարգի չէ, ուրեմն ինչ եք պահանջում անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ մեր պետությունից:


Մի՞թե։ Ակումբ կան թեմաներ, և՛ Շանթի և՛ Հարայինի վերաբերյալ, որտեղ նրանց վերաբերյալ կան և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական գրառումներ։ Այս, ինչպես Դուք նշեցիք, «փոքրիկ վիրտուալ պետության» մեջ խոսքի ազատությունը լավ էլ հարգի է, հակառակ դեպքում, ըստ Ձեր տրամաբանության, Դուք չէիք կարողանա արտահայտել Ձեր մտքերը։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Շանթի նկատմամբ շահագրգռվածությանը, ապա ցավոք այնտեղ չեմ աշխատում և որևէ կապ չունեմ Շանթի հետ, ինչպես նաև ի ուրախություն Առմենիայում և Հանրայինում չեմ աշխատում և նրանց հետ էլ կապ չունեմ։

----------


## Artgeo

> այս ակումբում անառողջ «Շանթ»--ահարված մթնոլորտ է տիրում, և դա հասկանալի է. փոքր ազգ ենք, բոլորս մեկս-մեկին բարեկամ ենք, կամ գոնե գյումրեցի ենք...


Անկեղծ ասած, մինչև հիմա միայն մի բան է պարզ երևում, որ Դուք յուէսառմենիահարված եք  :Think:  Փոքր ալիք ա, բոլորը բոլորին բարեկամ են, ոչինչ, պատահում է։ 



> Կոնկրետ ես ասում եմ միջազգային JFK  և  HEB Nielsen  ընկերությունների հաղորդած արդյունքները, որոնցով առաջնորդվում եմ որպես գովազդի պատվիրատու:


Սկսենք նրանից, որ որևէ JFK  կամ   HEB Nielsen ինտերնետում ինձ չհաջողվեց գտնել, եթե ցույց տաք հղումներ, ապա շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։ 



> նայելու բան չի՝ ուղղակի ջնջեք էդ ալիքը ձեր հեռուստացույցից, բայց չէ, մազոխիզմով ենք տառապում, նայում ենք ու բարկանում, նայում ենք ու ինքներս մեզ ուտում:


Տենց էլ անում, մենք տանը պուլտ ունենք։ Պուլտը սարքավորում ա, որով հեռուստացույցի ալիքներն ես փոխում։ Ի դեպ, երբ ես եմ նայում հեռուստացույց  հայկական ալիքներն ընդհանրապես չեն միանում, իսկ վիդեոները գտել եմ ինտերնետում։



> Բոլոր  թերություններով  հանդերձ  ՈՒՍԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ  հեռուստակայանը երկնաին  պարքև  է  սփյուռքում  գտնվող  մեր  հայրենակիցների  համար :Հայաստանում  ապրող  ընթերցողի  համար   դժվար  թե  հասկանալի  լինի նրա  դերն  ու  նշանակությունը   մեր  ազգապահպանման   հարցում  ,  բայց պետք  է  նշել  ,  որ  լօս  - ում  բնակվող  150  ազգերից  միայն  մենք  ենք  , որ  ունենք  24 - ժամ  գումարած  համաշխարհաին  գումարած  անվճար հեռուստատեսություն : Ես  անձամբ  հոգեկան  բավականություն  եմ  ստանում ՈՒՍԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ  հեռուստակայանի  մոտով  անցնելիս  և  այն  իսկապես  էլ գտնվում  է  համաշխարհաին  մեդիա  հսկաների  հետ  միևնույն  փողոցի  վրա : Իհարկե  ուրիշ  հայկական  հեռուստաժամեր  էլ  կան  բայց  նրանք  հասանելի չեն  ամենքին   , 24 - ժամյա  չէն  և  անվճար  չեն  ,  իսկ  ինտեռնետով  հեռարձակվող ալիքները  ռացիոնալ  չեն  ,  որովհետև  մեր  մեծահասակները  ինտեռնետից
> ուղղակի  չէն  օգտվում  :


Ուրախ եմ, որ ուրախ եք։ Ի դեպ, ի զարմանք Ձեզ, ես էլ եմ ուրախ… բայց… 

Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք, որ գովաբանեն իրենց շենքը կամ շենքի գտնվելու վայրը։ 
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք որ գովաբանեն իրենց տեսախցիկը։
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք, որ գովաբանեն իրենց հաղորդավարի աթոռն ու գրիչը։
Չեք տեսել ու չեք էլ տեսնի, քանի որ հեռուստադիտողը մեծ հաշվով թքած ունի, թե որտեղ է գտվնում ալիքը ֆիզիկապես։ Էականը հաղորդումն է, որը ցուցադրում է այդ ալիքը։ Ցավով պիտի նշեմ, որ Առմենիան փոքր վարկանիշ չունի։ Ցավով, քանի որ «ֆյուչր աֆթո» յի նման ցածրորակ գովազդով հագեցած և «Դժբախտ երջանկություն» թե՞ «Երջանիկ դժբախտություն» սերիալի նման ցածրորակ կոնտենտով հագեցած ալիքը բարձր վարկանիշ չպիտի ունենա, բայց սրա մասին խոսք չի եղել։ 
Կրկնում եմ, խոսքը աննորմալ պաթոսի ու պոմպեզության մասին է։ Ֆյուչր աֆթո…

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Անկեղծ ասած, մինչև հիմա միայն մի բան է պարզ երևում, որ Դուք յուէսառմենիահարված եք  Փոքր ալիք ա, բոլորը բոլորին բարեկամ են, ոչինչ, պատահում է։ 
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ որևէ JFK  կամ   HEB Nielsen ինտերնետում ինձ չհաջողվեց գտնել, եթե ցույց տաք հղումներ, ապա շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։ 
> 
> Տենց էլ անում, մենք տանը պուլտ ունենք։ Պուլտը սարքավորում ա, որով հեռուստացույցի ալիքներն ես փոխում։ Ի դեպ, երբ ես եմ նայում հեռուստացույց  հայկական ալիքներն ընդհանրապես չեն միանում, իսկ վիդեոները գտել եմ ինտերնետում։
> 
> Ուրախ եմ, որ ուրախ եք։ Ի դեպ, ի զարմանք Ձեզ, ես էլ եմ ուրախ… բայց… 
> 
> Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք, որ գովաբանեն իրենց շենքը կամ շենքի գտնվելու վայրը։ 
> ...


Հավատացեք  ՈՒՍԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ  հեռուստակայանը  բացառիկ  և  մեծ

նվաճում  է  մեզ  համար  ,  այդ  առումով  առժե  որ  գլուխ  գովան

իսկ  գովազդները  սովորական  երեվույթ  են  այդ  վոլորտում  ,

որովհետև  նրանք  են  վճարում  մեր  հաճույքի  համար :

----------


## Marco

Ներսղություն, որ ժամանակ չունեմ շատ հանգամանալից, մեջբերումներով ու կոկլիկ պատասխանել Ձեզ, կպատասխանեմ միայն հիմնական դրույթներին.
. Դուք ինչ է՝ Արմենիայում հաշվապահ ե՞ք աշխատում..պատ՝ չէ: Այդ դեպքում՝ որտեղի՞ց ձեզ էդ տեղեկությունը՝ իբր փողը Գաֆեսչյանից է, Այ իսկական գեղցիությունը դա է՝ հաշվել ուրիշի փողերը՝ չքնել այն մտքից, թե տեսնես՝ ո՞րտեղից...գովազդից, այ թե որտեղից, էդ թվում և՝ Ֆյուչր ավտոյի գովազդից, իսկ ինչի չէ, էն հեռուստատեսությունը, որ գովազդի հաշվին ա գոյատևում ու հազար մարդու աշխատավարձ տալիս, ընդ որում՝ տալիս ժամանակին,  ընտրություն կատարելու իրավունք չունի: Բայց եթե անգամ Գաֆեսչյանը ինչ-որ ներդրում էլ կատարեր՝ ինչ մի սխալ բան եք տեսնում դրանում, ես ունեմ բիզնես, որի հիսուն տոկոսն ա միայն ինձ պատկանում ՝ ով կարա խանգարի ինձ՝ էդ բիզնեսի վրա փող ծախսել, կամ ում ինչ գործն ա, Գաֆեսչյանը հիմար չի, դուք իրա փոխարեն իրա փողերին տեր մի կանգնեք, չնայած՝ Արմենիան դրա կարիքը չունի, որովհետև ամենաշատ գովազդն ունի ու ամենաթանկ գներով ա ծախում, լավ էլ անում ա, ես մեկը էն փողը որ տալիս եմ Արմենիայի րոպեին՝ Շանթի ժամին էլ չեմ տա:
Շարունեկենք.
Համաձայն եմ, Արմենիայի ինքնագովազդը լոպազության տարրեր պարունակում ա, հենց սկզբում ես էդ ֆիքսել եմ՝ հանդուգն են ու երբեմն գլխից մեծ գործեր են բռնում, բայց իրանց ասածի տերն են ախր, Հայաստանի սահմաններից դուրս ոչ մի հեռուստաընկերություն էդ ռեյտինգը չունի, Գլենդելի ամեն մի բաց դռնից ու պատուհանից քսանչորս ժամ Արմենիայի ձայնն ա լսվում… Նույնն էլ Եվրոպայում: Ի տարբերություն մյուս հեռուստաընկերությունների՝ Արմենիան սփյուռքի բնակիչների վրա կանալ չի ծախում, Արմենիան ձրի ա ու բոլորի համար ա: Գոնե գիտե՞ք՝ ինչ  արժի ամբողջ աշխարհում հեռուստատեսություն սփռելը...Վստահ եմ, որ գիտեք..էլ չշարունակեմ: 
. Գիտեք նաև, որ  JFK -ի կամ HEB Nielsen-ի տվյալները ինտերնետով հնարավոր չի գտնել, դրա համար պետքա համագործակցության պայմանագիր ունենաք էդ ընկերությունների հետ: ՀՀ-ում գործող ցանկացած պոտենցիալ գովազդատու կարող ա ստանալ էդ տվյալները, խնդրեք Շանթի ձեր ծանոթներին՝ կտրամադրեն, չնայած՝ վստահ եմ, որ  լավ էլ տեղյակ եք՝ ինչն-ինչոց ա: 
... Դժբախտ երջանկություն, չաղ հարսանիք, Վերվարածներ, որոգայթ, շղթա.... մեծ տարբերություն՝ անկեղծ ասած՝ չեմ տեսնում,  Արմենիայի գեցեբեն անգամ քսան տոկոս ռեյտինգ ա անում,   բայց թե որտեղից էս ակումբում էդ ատելությունը Արմենիայի ու հիացմունքը Շանթի հանդեպ՝ հասկանում եմ, վստահ եմ՝ ինձնից բացի էլի հասկացողներ կան: Լավ ասացվածք կա՝  շունը հաչում է,  քարավանը գնում է:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ... Արմենիայի գեցեբեն անգամ քսան տոկոս ռեյտինգ ա անում,   բայց թե որտեղից էս ակումբում էդ *ատելությունը Արմենիայի* ու *հիացմունքը Շանթի* հանդեպ՝ հասկանում եմ, վստահ եմ՝ ինձնից բացի էլի հասկացողներ կան: Լավ ասացվածք կա՝  շունը հաչում է,  քարավանը գնում է:


Կներեք որ միջամտում եմ, բայց կարող եք ինձ` չհասկացողիս, բացատրել :Blush: 
Անկեղծորեն չեմ հասկանում ու ուզում եմ, որ հասկացողները բացատրեն...

----------


## terev

Marco ջան, քո արտահայտած մտքերից շատերի հետ համամիտ եմ: Բայց շատ խիստ դեմ եմ քո վիրավորական արտահայտություններին: Ու այդ ձևով չես կարող քո կարծիքը հասանելի դարձնել ուրիշներին: Այնպես որ առաջարկում եմ, գրառումներիտ տոնը փոխես:

----------

Enigmatic (03.03.2010)

----------


## Marco

> Marco ջան, քո արտահայտած մտքերից շատերի հետ համամիտ եմ: Բայց շատ խիստ դեմ եմ քո վիրավորական արտահայտություններին: Ու այդ ձևով չես կարող քո կարծիքը հասանելի դարձնել ուրիշներին: Այնպես որ առաջարկում եմ, գրառումներիտ տոնը փոխես:


Ինչն եք վիրավորական արտահայտություն համարում. էն, որ շունը հաչում է՞...դա ընդամենը ասացված է, թարգմանված է ռուսերենից, դա նույնն է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը նեղանա գելի գլխին ավետարան կարդացին....ասացվածքից՝ գելը կամ շունը էստեղ ուղիղ իմաստով պետք չի հասկանալ:

----------


## Marco

> Կներեք որ միջամտում եմ, բայց կարող եք ինձ` չհասկացողիս, բացատրել
> Անկեղծորեն չեմ հասկանում ու ուզում եմ, որ հասկացողները բացատրեն...


Եթե մարդկային հոգեբանությունից առհասարակ որևէ բան հասկանում եմ՝ դուք էլ իմ ասածն եք շատ լավ հասկանում:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ներսղություն, որ ժամանակ չունեմ շատ հանգամանալից, մեջբերումներով ու կոկլիկ պատասխանել Ձեզ, կպատասխանեմ միայն հիմնական դրույթներին.
> . Դուք ինչ է՝ Արմենիայում հաշվապահ ե՞ք աշխատում..պատ՝ չէ: Այդ դեպքում՝ որտեղի՞ց ձեզ էդ տեղեկությունը՝ իբր փողը Գաֆեսչյանից է, Այ իսկական գեղցիությունը դա է՝ հաշվել ուրիշի փողերը՝ չքնել այն մտքից, թե տեսնես՝ ո՞րտեղից...գովազդից, այ թե որտեղից, էդ թվում և՝ Ֆյուչր ավտոյի գովազդից, իսկ ինչի չէ, էն հեռուստատեսությունը, որ գովազդի հաշվին ա գոյատևում ու հազար մարդու աշխատավարձ տալիս, ընդ որում՝ տալիս ժամանակին,  ընտրություն կատարելու իրավունք չունի: Բայց եթե անգամ Գաֆեսչյանը ինչ-որ ներդրում էլ կատարեր՝ ինչ մի սխալ բան եք տեսնում դրանում, ես ունեմ բիզնես, որի հիսուն տոկոսն ա միայն ինձ պատկանում ՝ ով կարա խանգարի ինձ՝ էդ բիզնեսի վրա փող ծախսել, կամ ում ինչ գործն ա, Գաֆեսչյանը հիմար չի, դուք իրա փոխարեն իրա փողերին տեր մի կանգնեք, չնայած՝ Արմենիան դրա կարիքը չունի,* որովհետև ամենաշատ գովազդն ունի ու ամենաթանկ գներով ա ծախում, լավ էլ անում ա, ես մեկը էն փողը որ տալիս եմ Արմենիայի րոպեին՝ Շանթի ժամին էլ չեմ տա:*
> Շարունեկենք.
> Համաձայն եմ, Արմենիայի ինքնագովազդը լոպազության տարրեր պարունակում ա, հենց սկզբում ես էդ ֆիքսել եմ՝ հանդուգն են ու երբեմն գլխից մեծ գործեր են բռնում, բայց իրանց ասածի տերն են ախր, Հայաստանի սահմաններից դուրս ոչ մի հեռուստաընկերություն էդ ռեյտինգը չունի, Գլենդելի ամեն մի բաց դռնից ու պատուհանից քսանչորս ժամ Արմենիայի ձայնն ա լսվում… Նույնն էլ Եվրոպայում: Ի տարբերություն մյուս հեռուստաընկերությունների՝ Արմենիան սփյուռքի բնակիչների վրա կանալ չի ծախում, Արմենիան ձրի ա ու բոլորի համար ա: Գոնե գիտե՞ք՝ ինչ  արժի ամբողջ աշխարհում հեռուստատեսություն սփռելը...Վստահ եմ, որ գիտեք..էլ չշարունակեմ: 
> . Գիտեք նաև, որ  JFK -ի կամ HEB Nielsen-ի տվյալները ինտերնետով հնարավոր չի գտնել, դրա համար պետքա համագործակցության պայմանագիր ունենաք էդ ընկերությունների հետ: ՀՀ-ում գործող ցանկացած պոտենցիալ գովազդատու կարող ա ստանալ էդ տվյալները, խնդրեք Շանթի ձեր ծանոթներին՝ կտրամադրեն, չնայած՝ վստահ եմ, որ  լավ էլ տեղյակ եք՝ ինչն-ինչոց ա: 
> ... Դժբախտ երջանկություն, չաղ հարսանիք, Վերվարածներ, որոգայթ, շղթա.... մեծ տարբերություն՝ անկեղծ ասած՝ չեմ տեսնում,  Արմենիայի գեցեբեն անգամ քսան տոկոս ռեյտինգ ա անում,   բայց թե որտեղից էս ակումբում էդ ատելությունը Արմենիայի ու հիացմունքը Շանթի հանդեպ՝ հասկանում եմ, վստահ եմ՝ ինձնից բացի էլի հասկացողներ կան: Լավ ասացվածք կա՝  շունը հաչում է,  քարավանը գնում է:


էս ինչ մի աննդհատ Շանթ ես մեջբերում, էս Արմենիան ինչքան ա վառվում Շանթից էլ ասելու չի, հատուկ նենցա անում, որ Շանթի դերասաններին տանի իրա մոտ, որ ասեն տեսաք Շանթից գնում են դերասանները,բայց ասենք Շանթի պետքն էլ չի էլի:
Բացի դրանից Շանթն էլ Արմենիայի հետ հավասար գովազդ ունի: Հերիքա էդ Արմենիային էդքան ուրճացնեք:

----------

wem (03.03.2010)

----------


## wem

> էս ինչ մի աննդհատ Շանթ ես մեջբերում, էս Արմենիան ինչքան ա վառվում Շանթից էլ ասելու չի, հատուկ նենցա անում, որ Շանթի դերասաններին տանի իրա մոտ, որ ասեն տեսաք Շանթից գնում են դերասանները,բայց ասենք Շանթի պետքն էլ չի էլի:
> Բացի դրանից Շանթն էլ Արմենիայի հետ հավասար գովազդ ունի: Հերիքա էդ Արմենիային էդքան ուրճացնեք:


լավ ասացիր  :Hands Up:   :Wink:

----------


## armuk

Ամերիկաում չգիտեմ բայց Hotbird-ի վրա որակով շատ ցածր էր և ոչմի հաճոյք չեր պատճառում

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## terev

> Ինչն եք վիրավորական արտահայտություն համարում. էն, որ շունը հաչում է՞...դա ընդամենը ասացված է, թարգմանված է ռուսերենից, դա նույնն է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը նեղանա գելի գլխին ավետարան կարդացին....ասացվածքից՝ գելը կամ շունը էստեղ ուղիղ իմաստով պետք չի հասկանալ:


Միևնունն է , դուք իմ ասածը չընդունեցիք:
Եվ եթե վիրավորական չեք համարում, մի ժողովրդական ասացվածք էլ ես մեջբերեմ: Ուղիղ իմաստով մի հասկացեք:
Խելոքին մին ասա, հիմարին հազար ու մին:  :Smile:

----------


## Marco

> Միևնունն է , դուք իմ ասածը չընդունեցիք:
> Եվ եթե վիրավորական չեք համարում, մի ժողովրդական ասացվածք էլ ես մեջբերեմ: Ուղիղ իմաստով մի հասկացեք:
> Խելոքին մին ասա, հիմարին հազար ու մին:


խելոքն ու հիմարը կոնկրետ կատեգորիաներ են, իսկ շունը շնից տարբեր է լինում: Իմ ասացվածքում շունը խորհրդանշում է խոսողն ու ոչինչ չանողը, իսկ քարավանը՝ խոսողներին ականջ չդնողն ու առաջ գնացողը: Իսկ էս թեման արդեն իսկ էնպիսի վիրավորական, «նագլի» կոնտեքստով ա բացված, որ ես՝ որպես այն կատարյալ անարդարություն համարող մարդ, չեմ կարող հանգիստ անցնել կողքով:

----------


## Rammstein

> …ես մեկը էն փողը որ տալիս եմ Արմենիայի րոպեին՝ Շանթի ժամին էլ չեմ տա:


*Marco*, ինձ թվում ա, որ Դուք պարզապես չեք կարողանում հանդուրժել այն փաստը, որ փողը տալիս եք Արմենիային, բայց ի դեմս այս թեմայի տեսնում եք, որ մարդիկ, մեղմ ասած, հիացած չեն այդ ալիքով:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Marco

> *Marco*, ինձ թվում ա, որ Դուք պարզապես չեք կարողանում հանդուրժել այն փաստը, որ փողը տալիս եք Արմենիային, բայց ի դեմս այս թեմայի տեսնում եք, որ մարդիկ, մեղմ ասած, հիացած չեն այդ ալիքով:


Ոչ ոք չի կարող ինձ խանգարել՝ չտալ այդ փողը Արմենիային, տալ ուրիշ մի հեռուստաընկերության,չեք կարծու՞մ, որ անմտություն ա ձեր ասածը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ներսղություն, որ ժամանակ չունեմ շատ հանգամանալից, մեջբերումներով ու կոկլիկ պատասխանել Ձեզ, կպատասխանեմ միայն հիմնական դրույթներին.


Լրիվ հասկանում եմ, Արմենիայում գովազդ տեղադրելը շատ ժամանակ է պահանջում։ Փոխարենը ես ունեմ ազատ ժամանակ ու չեմ պատրաստվում հետևել Ձեր օրինակին ու չեմ պատասխանի «ինքդ ես հիմար» պրինցիպով։  



> Դուք ինչ է՝ Արմենիայում հաշվապահ ե՞ք աշխատում..պատ՝ չէ: Այդ դեպքում՝ որտեղի՞ց ձեզ էդ տեղեկությունը՝ իբր փողը Գաֆեսչյանից է, Այ իսկական գեղցիությունը դա է՝ հաշվել ուրիշի փողերը՝


Ի սեր Աստծո, որևէ մեկը Ձեր փողերը չի հաշվում պարոն կամ տիկին։ Կրկնում եմ իմ հարցերը, որոնք մի քանի անգամ արդեն հստակեցվել ու կրկնվել են թեմայի ընթացքում
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք, որ գովաբանեն իրենց շենքը։ 
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք որ գովաբանեն իրենց շենքի գտնվելու վայրը։
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք որ գովաբանեն իրենց տեսախցիկը։
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք որ գովաբանեն իրենց ավտոբուսը։
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք որ գովաբանեն իրենց ավտոբուսը։
Երբևէ, որևէ ալիքով տեսե՞լ եք, որ գովաբանեն մեկ այլ հեռուստաալիք։ 
Երբևէ տեսե՞լ եք, որ այսքան մեծ պրետենզիաներ ունեցող ալիքը՝ ամենամասշտաբային, ամենաորակյալ, ամենա ամենա ալիքը արբանյակի վրա ունենա այսքան տխուր որակ, ունենա այսքան անգրագետ լրագրողներ, որոնք ՁԱՅՆԱԳՐՎԱԾ եթերում կարող են ասել «Տեղադրեց տեխնոլոգիաներ», որոնց հայերեն խոսելաոճը բացարձակապես չի դիմանում քննադատության։ 
Վերևում գրված հարցերին պատասխանելուց հետո, խնդրում եմ նաև բացատրել ներքևում գրված նախադասությունը հատկապես ընգծված մասը, կոնկրետ նշելով տարեթիվն ու ամսաթիվը թե ե՞րբ է ԱՅԴ փողոցի վրա ծածանվել հայկական դրոշը։



> Սա այն փողոցն է, որտեղ տասնամյակներ շարունակ գործել են բացառապես Միացյալ Նահանգների մեդիա հսկաները։ Սա այն փողոցն է, *որտեղ տասնամյակների դադարից հետո առաջին անգամ ծածանվում է հայկական եռագույնը։*





> Համաձայն եմ, Արմենիայի ինքնագովազդը լոպազության տարրեր պարունակում ա,


Նորից եմ կրկնում, խոսքը «լոպազության» մասին չէ։ Խոսքը աննորմալ պաթոսի և գռեհիկության մասին է։ *Աշխարհահռչակ ABC, Sony, Dysney, CNN, Universal և այլ ալիքներն ու կինոստուդիաները ավելի համեստ ինքնագովազդ են անում կամ նույնիսկ համարյա չեն անում, քանի որ նրանք ինքնագովազդի կարիք չունեն, նրանց գովազդը իրենց արտադրանքն է, ֆիլմերը, սերիալները, մուլտերն ու ծրագրերը, որոնք դիտում են ամբողջ աշխարհով ու հաստատ այդ ալիքների հանդիսատեսը ԵՐԲԵՔ չի նայի ֆյուչր աֆտո կամ Մեծ չաղ հայկական հարսանիք նայի։*
Իմ դիտարկումներով ՅուԷսԱռմենիան ստեղծվել  է 90-ականներին Հայաստանից գնացած պատահաբար հարստացած խորհրդային նեխած մտածելակերպով մարդկանց կողմից, որոնց ձեռքում «վդռուգ» հայտնվել է որոշակի տեխնիկա, ըստ նրանց անկրկնելի և միակն աշխարհում և դրանով ուզում են զարմացնել «մութ ու ցուրտ Հայաստանին» և Հայաստանը այդպիսին հիշող ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող հայերին։ Աղվոր է  :LOL:  




> Գոնե գիտե՞ք՝ ինչ  արժի ամբողջ աշխարհում հեռուստատեսություն սփռելը...Վստահ եմ, որ գիտեք..էլ չշարունակեմ:


Արբանյակի վրա մեք ալիք տեղադրելը իմ իմանալով 15-20 000 ԱՄՆ դոլար է ամսեկան։ Առմենիան 2 թե 3 արբանյակից է հեռարձակվում։ «Ռեյտինգային» հեռուստատեսության համար այնքան էլ մեծ գումար չէ։ Երկու-երեք օրվա գովազդ։



> Գիտեք նաև, որ  JFK -ի կամ HEB Nielsen-ի տվյալները ինտերնետով հնարավոր չի գտնել,


Չէ, չգիտեմ։ Ընդհանրապես չգիտեմ դրանք ովքեր են ու ինչպես են աշխատում, բայց դե Առմենիա ԹԻՎԻ-ի խոսքին չեմ վստահում։



> խնդրեք Շանթի ձեր ծանոթներին՝ կտրամադրեն, չնայած՝ վստահ եմ, որ  լավ էլ տեղյակ եք՝ ինչն-ինչոց ա:





> բայց թե որտեղից էս ակումբում էդ ատելությունը Արմենիայի ու հիացմունքը Շանթի հանդեպ՝ հասկանում եմ, վստահ եմ՝ ինձնից բացի էլի հասկացողներ կան: Լավ ասացվածք կա՝  շունը հաչում է,  քարավանը գնում է:


Մի ասացվածք էլ ես հիշեցի։ Գողը ամենաբարձրն է գոռում «Բռնե՛ք գողին»  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, մի քանի հիմնավորում Ձեր խոսքերի կարո՞ղ եք բերել, այն մասին, որ «էս ակումբում  ատելություն Արմենիայի ու հիացմունք Շանթի հանդեպ» կա։ Շատ ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե իմ խոսքերից մեջբերումներով հիմնավորվի, հակառակ դեպքում էլի գողի ասացվածքն եմ հիշելու, հիմա արդեն հաչալու մոմենտով։  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (05.03.2010)

----------


## Adam

երկուսն էլ իրար արժեն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ոչ ոք չի կարող ինձ խանգարել՝ չտալ այդ փողը Արմենիային, տալ ուրիշ մի հեռուստաընկերության,չեք կարծու՞մ, որ անմտություն ա ձեր ասածը:


Ձեզ էլի ոչ մեկ չի խանգարում, չի էլ խանգարի, կարող եք չանհանգստանալ: Բայց այստեղի Ձեր բազմաոճ գրառումների պատճառն եմ ուզում հասկանալ… Գուցե նյարդայինանում եք, տեսնելով իրական պատկերը, գուցե ԱրմենիաԹիՎի-ի գովազդ եք անում, որ ռեյտինգը բարձրանա, Ձեր գովազդներն էլ ավելի շահութաբեր լինեն… չգիտեմ…

----------


## Marco

> խնդրում եմ նաև բացատրել ներքևում գրված նախադասությունը հատկապես ընգծված մասը, կոնկրետ նշելով տարեթիվն ու ամսաթիվը թե ե՞րբ է ԱՅԴ փողոցի վրա ծածանվել հայկական դրոշը։
> 
> Իմ դիտարկումներով ՅուԷսԱռմենիան ստեղծվել  է 90-ականներին Հայաստանից գնացած պատահաբար հարստացած խորհրդային նեխած մտածելակերպով մարդկանց կողմից, որոնց ձեռքում «վդռուգ» հայտնվել է որոշակի տեխնիկա, ըստ նրանց անկրկնելի և միակն աշխարհում և դրանով ուզում են զարմացնել «մութ ու ցուրտ Հայաստանին» և Հայաստանը այդպիսին հիշող ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող հայերին։ Աղվոր է


Հայկական դրոշը այսօր էլ ծածանվում է Լոս Անջելեսում, Բրբանկում, USArmenia-ի շենքի վրա, ու ծածանվել է, որքանով տեղյակ եմ՝, Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերության կողմից ձեռք բերման օրվանից: 

Ու առհասարակ՝ ձեր պոստը ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է թողնում, ասես այն գրել է բամբասկոտ, լաչառ, կռվարար մի տնային տնտեսուհի: Ինչ ինսունականներին գնացած մարդիկ, ինչ վդռուգ հայտնված տեխնիկա, ինչի՞ մասին եք դուք խոսում....Մի պահ ինձ թվաց՝ ես եմ գիշերով արդեն հոգնած, բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց հետո տեսնեմ՝ չէ, սա հասկանալու բան չի, մարազմ ա, Դիանա Գրիգորյանը ավելի լավ տեքստեր ա գրում, մի խոսքով՝  Ուզում ե՞ք՝ մի քիչ էլ ներվայնացնեմ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր դետալներ ի հայտ գան: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ եկեք մի քիչ էլ օրինակ Երևան Թիվիից խոսանք, ինչ պակաս Թիվի ա, ինչ եք սաղդ կպել՝ Արմենիա հա Արմենիա, իրա համար տելե ա, էլի, ԱԼՄ-ից լավը չլինի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հայկական դրոշը այսօր էլ ծածանվում է Լոս Անջելեսում, Բրբանկում, USArmenia-ի շենքի վրա, ու ծածանվել է, որքանով տեղյակ եմ՝, Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերության կողմից ձեռք բերման օրվանից: 
> 
> Ու առհասարակ՝ ձեր պոստը ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է թողնում, ասես այն գրել է բամբասկոտ, լաչառ, կռվարար մի տնային տնտեսուհի: Ինչ ինսունականներին գնացած մարդիկ, ինչ վդռուգ հայտնված տեխնիկա, ինչի՞ մասին եք դուք խոսում....Մի պահ ինձ թվաց՝ ես եմ գիշերով արդեն հոգնած, բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց հետո տեսնեմ՝ չէ, սա հասկանալու բան չի, մարազմ ա, Դիանա Գրիգորյանը ավելի լավ տեքստեր ա գրում, մի խոսքով՝  Ուզում ե՞ք՝ մի քիչ էլ ներվայնացնեմ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր դետալներ ի հայտ գան: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ եկեք մի քիչ էլ օրինակ Երևան Թիվիից խոսանք, ինչ պակաս Թիվի ա, ինչ եք սաղդ կպել՝ Արմենիա հա Արմենիա, իրա համար տելե ա, էլի, ԱԼՄ-ից լավը չլինի:


Հստակ, կոնկրետ հարցեր էի տվել և կրկին ի պատասխան վիրավորանք… Ցանկացած ալիքի վերաբերյալ կարող եք թեմա բացել ու խոսոլ ինչքան ուզեք, որևէ մեկը չի խանգարում։ Ակումբի կանոնադրության շրջանակներում իհարկե։ Իսկ նույն կանոնադրության շրջանակներում ես կմտածեմ արգելափակելու վերաբերյալ։  :Think:  Ակումբի անդամների մի մասին, այդ թվում և ինձ, այսինքն բոլոր նրանց, ով Առմենիա ԹԻՎԻ-իի նկատմաբ քննադատական մոտեցում է ցուցաբերում, դեռ անվանեցիք «մարազմատիկ, մազոխիստ», հետո «հաչացող», հիմա էլ «լաչառ, բամբասկոտ»... Ու դրա համար ոչ մի նկատողություն չեք ստացել, իսկ հիմա արդեն լուրջ մտածում եմ արգելափակելու վերաբերյալ։

Ժող, օբյեկտիվության համար, խորհուրդ եմ հարցնում։ Ի՞նչ անեմ։  :Think:

----------

Նարե (04.03.2010)

----------


## Marco

Ներղություն, երեկ հոգնած էի, քունս էլ տանում էր ՝ մոռացա ձեր ամենակարևոր հարցին պատասխանեմ՝ որտեղ եմ տեսել, որ հեռուստատեսությունները գովաբանեն իրենց շենքն ու շենքի զուգարանի կաֆելը. Չգիտեմ ՝ որտեղ եմ տեսել, ու չգիտեմ արդյոք՝ տեսե՞լ եմ, թե՞ չէ, անկեղծ ասած՝ Արմենիայում էլ չեմ տեսել, այսինքն՝ էդ ռոլիկները իհարկե նայել եմ, բայց ես ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել էն բանի վրա՝ գովաբանում են, ատչոտ են տալիս, թե՞ ուղղակի ներկայացնում են, ուղղակի նայել եմ ու ուրախացել եմ, որ մենք տենց թիվի ունենք: Լոս-ում, երբ որ անցնում եմ Ալամեդայով՝ էլի ուրախանում եմ, երբ որ  NBC-ի կողքին մեր՝ հայկական թիվին  ու դրոշն եմ տեսնում, ալիքներն էլ որ փոխում եմ ու տեսնում եմ, որ պատկերով ոչնչով չի զիջում՝ էլի ուրախանում եմ, դե հիմա՝ ես էլ տենց մարդ եմ, ես ուրախանում եմ՝ ուրիշները վառվում են, ես հպարտանում եմ, ուրիշները թույն են թափում: Չէ, անկեղծ.... ու ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե տենաս որտեղից դրանց էդքան փողը, որ տենց շենք են առել, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե որտեղից Քրքին էնքան փողը, որ Բելաջիոն ա առել, Արմենիան «գեղցիություն» ա մատուցում, Քիմ Քարդաշյանը մարմնի հինգերորդ կետով ա փող աշխատում, Քրքն էլ, օ, ամոթ, կազինո ա բացել: Երբ որ Վեգասում ինչ-որ մի պակիստանցի տաքսիստ ինձ հարցնում ա՝ ինչ ազգից եմ ու տեղը չի բերում, թե հայը ինչ բանա, ես հարցնում եմ՝ որն ա Վեգասի ամենա-կազինոն, անխուսափելի պատասխանում ա՝ Բելաջիոն, ես ասում եմ՝ այ Բելաջիոն հայի ա պատկանում, ինքը էլ հարցեր չի տալիս, եղածը եսիմինչ չի, բայց ես հպարտանում եմ:Ու ուրախանում եմ, երբ որ հպարտանալու նոր ու նոր պատճառներ են ծագում: կարողա՞ փոքր ազգի ներկայացուցչի կոմպլեքսով եմ տառապում՝ ներող կլինեք, բայց  c`est la vie, կայացած ազգերը Եվրատեսիլի մասին սկի չգիտեն ել՝ մեր մոտ համահայկական պատվի խնդիր ա դառել, շատ մի վատ զգացեք՝ Ռուսաստանի նման երկիրը մեզնից շատ չի տարբերվում՝ իրանք էլ կայանալու խնդիր ունեն... ասելս ինչ ա՝ սիրելի հայ ժողովուրդ, եկեք ինքներս մեզ չուտենք, մեկա՝ ուրիշներն են ուտելու: Ասելս ինչ ա՝ նա պասլեդոկ՝  նայում  Արմենիա թիվի՝ նայեք, չեք նայում՝ մի նայեք, բայց ինչի եք Արմենիայի ունեցած ավտոբուսը անձնական վիրավորանք համարում ձեր արժանապատվությանը՝ հասկանալ ա պետք....էդքան բան:

----------

Albus (04.03.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Եթե մարդկային հոգեբանությունից առհասարակ որևէ բան հասկանում եմ՝ դուք էլ իմ ասածն եք շատ լավ հասկանում:


Փաստորեն մարդկային հոգեբանությունից բան չեք հասկանում  :Pardon:

----------


## Արիացի

Թեման ընդհանուր չեմ կարդացել, բայց կասեմ, որ արմենիա ալիքը չեմ սիրում ու համարյա չեմ նայում: Իրենց հաղորդումների մակարդակը շատ ցածր ա:
Մի բան էլ, լեզվի տեսչությունը մի տարի առաջ մոնիտորինգ էր արել բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներով ու պարզել, որ հայոց լեզուն ամենաշատը աղավաղում ա Արմենիա ՏՎ ալիքը:

----------

armuk (04.03.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Երբ որ Վեգասում ինչ-որ մի պակիստանցի տաքսիստ ինձ հարցնում ա՝ ինչ ազգից եմ ու տեղը չի բերում, թե հայը ինչ բանա, ես հարցնում եմ՝ որն ա Վեգասի ամենա-կազինոն, անխուսափելի պատասխանում ա՝ Բելաջիոն, ես ասում եմ՝ այ Բելաջիոն հայի ա պատկանում, ինքը էլ հարցեր չի տալիս, եղածը եսիմինչ չի, բայց ես հպարտանում եմ:Ու ուրախանում եմ, երբ որ հպարտանալու նոր ու նոր պատճառներ են ծագում:


 Ինչ լավ ա, որ պակիստանցի տաքսիստները հպարտանալու առիթ են տալիս:  :LOL:  Եղբայր, իսկ տաքսիստներից բացի էլ ի՞նչ մասնագիտության մարդկանց մոտ ես վեգասի բելաջիո-ով հպարտանում:

----------


## Artgeo

> ալիքներն էլ որ փոխում եմ ու տեսնում եմ, որ պատկերով ոչնչով չի զիջում՝ էլի ուրախանում եմ,


Ուրախ եմ, որ Դուք ուրախ եք Լոսում ապրելուց և «որակյալ» հայկական ալիք նայելուց։ Իսկ օրինակ ես ու էլի շատ հայրենակիցներ «սխալվել» ու վերադարձել են Հայաստան ապրելու կամ ապրում են Եվրոպայում, Արմենիան դիտում են արբանյակով՝ Hotbird-ով, որտեղ էդ սուպեր--պուպեր որակից մնում է մնում է միայն «կաֆելը», նույնքան կուբիկոտ ու անորակ: Համեցեք մեզ մոտ, դիտեք այդ «հիասքանչ պատկերը», որը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում քրդական փախած ալիքներից ու հետո նույնպես շարունակեք ուրախանալ «հիասքանչ պատկերով»: 



> Երբ որ Վեգասում ինչ-որ մի պակիստանցի տաքսիստ ինձ հարցնում ա՝ ինչ ազգից եմ ու տեղը չի բերում, թե հայը ինչ բանա, ես հարցնում եմ՝ որն ա Վեգասի ամենա-կազինոն, անխուսափելի պատասխանում ա՝ Բելաջիոն, ես ասում եմ՝ այ Բելաջիոն հայի ա պատկանում,


Դե... Տաքսիստները ամենուրեք նույնն են, նույնիսկ Հայաստանում… Մարդ կա հպարտանում ա, որ մենք Արամ Խաչատուրյան, Կոմիտաս, թեկուզ SOAD, Տիգրան Պետրոսյան, Վիլիամ Սարոյան, Անդրե Ագասի, Ատոմ Էգոյան, Ջիվան Գասպարյան, Սերգո Փարաջանով ունենք, ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել, ի դեպ, մարդ էլ կա հպարտանում ա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կազինո ունի։  :Smile:  Մարդիկ տարբեր են։ 
Օրինակ Դուք շարունակում եք վիրավորել խոսակցին գրառումներով։


Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասեմ, չտխրեք, եթե այս անուն-ազգանունները բան չասեն Ձեզ, նրանք ո՛չ կազինո ունեն, ո՛չ էլ Առմենիայում են աշխատում։

----------

murmushka (05.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Չեմ սիրում էդ ալիքը: Ոնց որ ԱԼՄ-ի հարուստ տեսակը լինի: Ու ինձ սխալ չհասկանաք. ինձ ընդհանարապես չի հետաքրքրում, թե իրանց փող որտեղից, ով ա իրանց հովանավորում ու ինչի համար: Էդ կարևոր չի: Կարևորն էն ա, որ իրանք էդ միջոցները հաճախ ծախսում են անտաղանդ ու անիմաստ հաղորդումների վրա, իսկ հետո էլ իրանց երևակայում են: Մենակ չասեք, թե իրանց փողերն ա, ինչի վրա ուզեն, կծախսեն: Հեռուստաեթերը վերջիվերջո հասարակության համար ա, ու արժեր, որ մի քիչ էլ մտածեին, թե ինչ են մատուցում մեր` դեռ ամբողջովին չձևավորված հասարակությանը:

----------

Artgeo (04.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (06.03.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ներղություն, երեկ հոգնած էի, քունս էլ տանում էր ՝ մոռացա ձեր ամենակարևոր հարցին պատասխանեմ՝ որտեղ եմ տեսել, որ հեռուստատեսությունները գովաբանեն իրենց շենքն ու շենքի զուգարանի կաֆելը. Չգիտեմ ՝ որտեղ եմ տեսել, ու չգիտեմ արդյոք՝ տեսե՞լ եմ, թե՞ չէ, անկեղծ ասած՝ Արմենիայում էլ չեմ տեսել, այսինքն՝ էդ ռոլիկները իհարկե նայել եմ, բայց ես ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել էն բանի վրա՝ գովաբանում են, ատչոտ են տալիս, թե՞ ուղղակի ներկայացնում են, ուղղակի նայել եմ ու ուրախացել եմ, որ մենք տենց թիվի ունենք: Լոս-ում, երբ որ անցնում եմ Ալամեդայով՝ էլի ուրախանում եմ, երբ որ  NBC-ի կողքին մեր՝ հայկական թիվին  ու դրոշն եմ տեսնում, ալիքներն էլ որ փոխում եմ ու տեսնում եմ, որ պատկերով ոչնչով չի զիջում՝ էլի ուրախանում եմ, դե հիմա՝ ես էլ տենց մարդ եմ, ես ուրախանում եմ՝ ուրիշները վառվում են, ես հպարտանում եմ, ուրիշները թույն են թափում: Չէ, անկեղծ.... ու ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե տենաս որտեղից դրանց էդքան փողը, որ տենց շենք են առել, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե որտեղից Քրքին էնքան փողը, որ Բելաջիոն ա առել, Արմենիան «գեղցիություն» ա մատուցում, Քիմ Քարդաշյանը մարմնի հինգերորդ կետով ա փող աշխատում, Քրքն էլ, օ, ամոթ, կազինո ա բացել: Երբ որ Վեգասում ինչ-որ մի պակիստանցի տաքսիստ ինձ հարցնում ա՝ ինչ ազգից եմ ու տեղը չի բերում, թե հայը ինչ բանա, ես հարցնում եմ՝ որն ա Վեգասի ամենա-կազինոն, անխուսափելի պատասխանում ա՝ Բելաջիոն, ես ասում եմ՝ այ Բելաջիոն հայի ա պատկանում, ինքը էլ հարցեր չի տալիս, եղածը եսիմինչ չի, բայց ես հպարտանում եմ:Ու ուրախանում եմ, երբ որ հպարտանալու նոր ու նոր պատճառներ են ծագում: կարողա՞ փոքր ազգի ներկայացուցչի կոմպլեքսով եմ տառապում՝ ներող կլինեք, բայց  c`est la vie, կայացած ազգերը Եվրատեսիլի մասին սկի չգիտեն ել՝ մեր մոտ համահայկական պատվի խնդիր ա դառել, շատ մի վատ զգացեք՝ Ռուսաստանի նման երկիրը մեզնից շատ չի տարբերվում՝ իրանք էլ կայանալու խնդիր ունեն... ասելս ինչ ա՝ սիրելի հայ ժողովուրդ, եկեք ինքներս մեզ չուտենք, մեկա՝ ուրիշներն են ուտելու: Ասելս ինչ ա՝ նա պասլեդոկ՝  նայում  Արմենիա թիվի՝ նայեք, չեք նայում՝ մի նայեք, բայց ինչի եք Արմենիայի ունեցած ավտոբուսը անձնական վիրավորանք համարում ձեր արժանապատվությանը՝ հասկանալ ա պետք....էդքան բան:


Կյանքումս չեմ ընդունել «ես հպարտ եմ որ հայ եմ» ոգով արտահայտությունները:

----------


## Marco

Եկեք շարունակենք ցուցակը՝ ինչի չէ՝ Ազնավուր, Այվազովսկի, System of a down, Արտավազդ Փելեշյան, Սեմ Հարությունյան, Արշիլ Գորկի..պետքա՞՝ կարամ շարունակեմ, ի մեծ զարմանս ձեզ՝ ես սրանց էլ գիտեմ, նրանց էլ գիտեմ, ափսոս՝ պակիստանցի տաքսիստը չգիտի, մենակ Քրքին գիտի, ու ես էդ մասին գիտեմ, Ինչի էդ օրինակը բերեցի՞՝ չնայած շատ ավելի արժանավորները կան...նույն պատճառով, ինչի որ բերեցի Քարդաշյանի օրինակը....դե մենք քաղքենի ենք, Ֆի, կազինո, մարմնի հինգերորդ կետ, Արմենիայի շենք...շատ կասկածելի ձեռքբերումներ են, ինչի մասին ենք խոսում.....Վստահ եմ, որ այստեղ հնարավոր չի մի բան մեկընդմիշտ պարզաբանել, բայց ես դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցնում… Ինչի չեմ խուսափում տաքսիստների հետ խոսակցության բռնվելու՞ց...պատ.՝  ոչ ռասսայական խտրականությունն եմ ընդունում, ոչ դասակարգայինը, բացի էդ՝ սեփական փորձից գիտեմ՝ տաքսիստների հետ անմիջական խոսակցությունից երբեմն էնքան բան կարելի ա իմանալ ու բացահայտել....լավ, շեղվեցինք: 
Իմիջիայլոց՝ ԼՈՍ-ում չեմ ապրում, չեմ էլ ապրել, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ ապրել, ուղղակի շատ հաճախ ճամփորդում եմ՝ գործով, ու ոչ միայն Լոս, տարբեր տեղեր եմ լինում...ու մի բան եմ պարզել՝ աշխարհի որ կետում էլ լինի՝ հայ լինելը լավ բան ա, բայց չար, նախանձ, քաղքենի հայից վատ մեկ էլ թուրքն ա: Իսկ Արմենիան լավ ալիքա, բարի ալիքա, բարի ա, որովհետև իրա ուժերին վստահ  ա, ինչի են տարբեր տեղերից բոլորը Արմենիա վազու՞մ...բա ով կմնա խորտակվող կամ արդեն խորտակված նավի վրա, Արմենիան հեղինակություն ունի, պլյուս՝ լավ են վճարում, պլյուս՝ բոլորն են նայում, նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր հետո քննադատում են:  Իմիջիայլոց՝ տարբեր տեղերից բոլորը մենակ Արմմենիա չի, որ վազում են, տարբեր տեղերից տարբեր տեղեր էլ են վազում, երևի՝ պատճառներ ունեն....Մի խոսքով՝ սիրտս վկայում ա, արգելափակմանս ժամը հասել ա, ինչ արած՝ թող վատ օրս սա լինի..

----------


## armuk

Շանթի դերասանները ոչ թէ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱի սիրուցեն լցված գնում ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ այլ ԳՈՒՄԱՐՆԵՐԻ ՍԻՐՈՒՑ այնպես որ ոչմի հպարտանալու կարիք չկա հարգելի Marco

----------


## Marco

> Շանթի դերասանները ոչ թէ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱի սիրուցեն լցված գնում ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ այլ ԳՈՒՄԱՐՆԵՐԻ ՍԻՐՈՒՑ այնպես որ ոչմի հպարտանալու կարիք չկա հարգելի Marco


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ ես հպարտանում եմ, ու ո՞վ ասաց, որ հակառակն եմ պնդում: Իհարկե՝ մարդիկ ուզում են իրենց արածի դիմաց լավ վարձատրվել, դրա համար էլ գնում են այնտեղ, որտեղ հեռանկար ու ապահովություն են տեսնում իրենց համար: Ընդ որում՝ ասեցի արդեն՝ միայն Արմենիա չէ, որ գնում են, տարբեր տեղեր են գնում:

----------


## armuk

> գնում են այնտեղ, որտեղ հեռանկար ու ապահովություն են տեսնում իրենց համար


զարմանումեմ  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Farfalla

Չեմ սիրում արմենիա ալիքը ու աշխատում եմ ընդհանրապես չնայել: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինձ համարում եմ Շանթահարված, ալյ որովհետև գիտեմ, որ նորմալ հաղորդում չունեն: 
Միակ լավ ծրագիրը դա *Կարգին հաղորդումն* է, էն էլ միայն Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի (+ մնացած խմբի) տաղանդի շնորհիվ: Իրանք իրանց աշխատանքով են ռեյտինգ պահում, իսկ արմենիան ընդամենը եթերային ժամանակ է տրամադրում:
Ուրիշ ոչ մի հետաքրքիր հաղորդում չունի, բոլոր ծրագրերում կարելի է տեսնել նույն անտաղանդ դեմքերը:

Ես ինքս ականատես եմ եղել, թե ինչպես է արմենիայի գովազդյին բաժնի աշխատողը մի նոր բացվող ընկերության ներկայացնում ալիքը, հիմնականում մյուս բոլոր ալիքները "քցելու" շնորհիվ: Ու այն հարցին, թե քանի ռեյտինգային ծրագիր ունեք, ինքը պատասխանեց, որ մի հատ` Կյանքի գինը հեռուստասերիալը:

----------


## Record

Եթե չլիներ Կարգին հաղորդումը, էտ ալիքը ընդհանրապես չէի նայի, շատ չտես ու գեղացի ալիքա:

----------


## armuk

> շատ չտես ու գեղացի ալիքա:


իրոք ըտենցա  :Beee:

----------


## Marco

> Եթե չլիներ Կարգին հաղորդումը, էտ ալիքը ընդհանրապես չէի նայի, շատ չտես ու գեղացի ալիքա:


Շատ լավա, որ հատուկ այդ հանճարեղությունն ասելու համար նոր  account եք բացել:  :Wink:

----------


## Record

> Շատ լավա, որ հատուկ այդ հանճարեղությունն ասելու համար նոր  account եք բացել:


Դե լավ հա, էտքան սրտիտ մոտիկ մի ընդընի, շուտով դեպրեսիաի մեջ կնգնես, նայիր վերեվ բացի քեզնից 11 հոգի ել կան որ դրական են գնահատել, ոնց լինի մի 12 հոգի ել Ամերիկայում կլինեն, նենց որ էտքան ել վատ չի, օպտիմիստ եղիր:  account ն ել նոր չի, USArmenia ից հինա:  :Wink:

----------

Rammstein (07.03.2010)

----------


## Marco

> Դե լավ հա, էտքան սրտիտ մոտիկ մի ընդընի, շուտով դեպրեսիաի մեջ կնգնես, նայիր վերեվ բացի քեզնից 11 հոգի ել կան որ դրական են գնահատել, ոնց լինի մի 12 հոգի ել Ամերիկայում կլինեն, նենց որ էտքան ել վատ չի, օպտիմիստ եղիր:  account ն ել նոր չի, USArmenia ից հինա:


Account-ը հին ա, բայց գրառումներդ երկուսն են, պարզա, փաստորեն՝ մինչև հիմա ասելիք չունեիր, Արմենիայի թեման բացվեց՝ բլբուլ կտրեցիր:

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական։ Ժող, խնդրում մ դադարեցնել անձնական վիրավորանքներն ու օֆֆտոպը։ 
Շնորհակալություն, բարի ժամանց։*

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին երկու գրառումը ջնջվել են, արդեն նկատողությունով։ Եվս մեկ անգամ կոչ եմ անում մնալ էթիկային, Ակումբի կանոնադրության և նորմաների սահմաններում։
Շնորհակալություն, բարի ժամանց։*

----------

armuk (07.03.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Արմենիա ալիքը կատարյալ անճաշակություն է, հատկապես դրանց բազմազան անիմաստ սերիալները:Չնայած մեր եթերներում կարգին ոչ մի բան չկա

----------

Askalaf (02.05.2010), wem (20.03.2010)

----------


## armuk

ոնց որ հեռուստադիտողի պակաս են բերել, Hayland.am-ում "ԺԱՄԸ" լրատվականի խումբ են ստեղծել  :LOL:

----------


## Askalaf

> կարելի էր ավելացնել միջինից ցածր տարբերակը ևս......


Քվեարկել եմ «միջին», քանի որ միջակությունը Վատից էլ վատ է...

----------


## levon-jan

Հարցը ճիշտ կլիներ այսպես ամենամասշտաբային, ամենախոշոր, ամենաորակյալ, ամենաարդիական, ամենա ամենա ալիքն է ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ:

----------


## Helios

կարծում եմ օբյետիվ գնահատականը էնա, որ Արմենիայի եթերը բաղկացածա հետևյալ հիմնական հատվածներից՝

1. գովազդ (նույնիսկ լուրերի մեջ են գովազդ դնում)՝ եթերի մոտ 10 տոկոս, 
2. ինքնագովազդ ՝ 20 տոկոս  :Smile: 
3. արտասահմանյան անկապ սերիալներ՝ 10 տոկոս
4. արտասահմանյան անկապ սերիալների գովազդ՝ 10 տոկոս
5. Դիանայի սցենարով հայկական (բռնություն գովազդող) սերիալներ՝ 15 տոկոս
6.  հայկական (բռնություն գովազդող) սերիալների հիման վրա ստեղծված երգերի կլիպներ՝ 15 տոկոս
7. ռուսական ալիքներից թխած ծրագրեր (երե1, բանգլադեշ, 32 ատամ և այլն)՝ 5 տոկոս
8. ՕՌՏ-ի հաղորդումների տրաքած պատկերը հայ, լեզուս էլ չի ֆռռում ասեմ աստղերի մասնակցությամբ՝ 5 տոկոս
9. հայերի խայտառակությունը ֆորտ բոյարում՝ 5 տոկոս
10 կարգին օպտիկսի, կարգին կապի ու կարգին լիմոնադների ռեկլամը՝ համեմված կարգին հաղորդման մեջ՝ 5 տոկոս

Նմանա՞ իրականությանը
հա մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ լուրերը առանձին կետով չեմ նշել, որտև իրանց մոտ դա կարելիա մտցնել գովազդ կետի մեջ :Smile:

----------

armuk (18.04.2010), Artgeo (17.04.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

«Что? Где? Когда?» խաղը հիմնադրվելա ԽՍՀՄ-ում և այդ խաղը նախկին սովետական երկրների կազմում, եթե խաղում են անդամակցելով Մոսկվայի ակումբի հետ, ապա պաշտոնական լեզուն ռուսերեննա և իրավունք չունեն կազմակերպել այլ լեզվով: Այս խաղը և Հայսատանում, և Վրաստանում, և Ադրբեջանում, և Ուկրաինայում...և..և. խաղում են ռուսերեն և հեռարձակվում է ռուսերեն: Կա ասենք կովկասյան ի՞նչ, որտե՞ղ ե՞րբ, հիմնականում խաղում են Վրաստանում հայերը, վրացիները, ադրբեջանցիները և բնականա որ մի ընդհանուր լեզու պետքա լինի, որպեսզի կարողանան միասին խաղալ, էտ լեզուն էլ ռուսերեննա:
Եթե անկախ խաղ են կազմակերպում ու խաղում են տեղային մակարդակով, ոչ պաշտոնական, կարող են խաղալ նաև հայերեն, այդպես ենք անում մենք, օրինակ Էստեղ
Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս, ուղղակի մի նայեք Armenia Tv ալիքով հեռարձակվողը, հեռակառավարման վահանակը դրա համար է, որպեսզի փոխեք ալիքը: Կոնկրետ ես տենց եմ անում, որովհետև մեր հայերի մոտ դեռ այդ խաղը նորմալ մակարդակով չեն կարողանում անց կացնել, որ ալիքով էլ ուզումա ցուցադրեն: Մանավանդ, եթե ռուսական ալիքովին հետևում եք:
Ինչ վերաբերումա լեզվի հասկանալուն, ապա շատ քիչ հայեր կան Հայաստանում ապրող, որոնք չեն հականում ռուսերեն:

հ.գ. ինչու են գրառումները անհետանում ես թեմայից  :Think:   :Jpit:

----------


## Ariadna

> «Что? Где? Когда?» խաղը հիմնադրվելա ԽՍՀՄ-ում և այդ խաղը նախկին սովետական երկրների կազմում, եթե խաղում են անդամակցելով Մոսկվայի ակումբի հետ, ապա պաշտոնական լեզուն ռուսերեննա և իրավունք չունեն կազմակերպել այլ լեզվով: Այս խաղը և Հայսատանում, և Վրաստանում, և Ադրբեջանում, և Ուկրաինայում...և..և. խաղում են ռուսերեն և հեռարձակվում է ռուսերեն: Կա ասենք կովկասյան ի՞նչ, որտե՞ղ ե՞րբ, հիմնականում խաղում են Վրաստանում հայերը, վրացիները, ադրբեջանցիները և բնականա որ մի ընդհանուր լեզու պետքա լինի, որպեսզի կարողանան միասին խաղալ, էտ լեզուն էլ ռուսերեննա:
> Եթե անկախ խաղ են կազմակերպում ու խաղում են տեղային մակարդակով, ոչ պաշտոնական, կարող են խաղալ նաև հայերեն, այդպես ենք անում մենք, օրինակ Էստեղ
> Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս, ուղղակի մի նայեք Armenia Tv ալիքով հեռարձակվողը, հեռակառավարման վահանակը դրա համար է, որպեսզի փոխեք ալիքը: Կոնկրետ ես տենց եմ անում, որովհետև մեր հայերի մոտ դեռ այդ խաղը նորմալ մակարդակով չեն կարողանում անց կացնել, որ ալիքով էլ ուզումա ցուցադրեն: Մանավանդ, եթե ռուսական ալիքովին հետևում եք:
> Ինչ վերաբերումա լեզվի հասկանալուն, ապա շատ քիչ հայեր կան Հայաստանում ապրող, որոնք չեն հականում ռուսերեն:
> 
> հ.գ. ինչու են գրառումները անհետանում ես թեմայից


Լուսաբեր ջան, նախ Արմենիան հեռարձակվում է Եվրոպայում և ԱՄՆ–ում, որտեղ շատ շատերը չեն տիրապետում ռուսերենին, երկրորդ եթե խաղում են Հայաստանում հայերի համար, հաստատ կարող են դա անել հայերենով, չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ որ հեղինակային իրավունքների խնդիր կա էնպիսի կետով, որ եթե խաղում եք, ապա միայն ռուսերեն։ Մանավանդ որ, որքան հիշում եմ, Արտգեոն էս թեմայում գրել էր, որ վրացիները խաղում են վրացերենով։ Ինչ կարող ես ասել, մարդիկ ազգային արժանապատվություն ունեն։  Նույն ձևով Արմենիայի սերիալները, կիսառուսերեն, կիսահայերեն, դիմելաձևերը Էսինչ Էսինչովիչ ռուսական տարբերակով, չեն հասկանում, որ սերունդ են դաստիարակում, որը անվերջ դա լսելով սովորական է սկսում վերաբերվել անուն հայրանուն դիմելաձևին։ Թվում ա չնչին բան ա չէ՞։ Բայց հենց դրանից ա սկսվում ազգային լեզվամտածողությունը ու դաստիարակությունը։ Ինձ որ սպանեն, ես էսօր որևէ մեկին էդպես չեմ դիմի, մոտս գալիս են գիտնականներ տարիքով, որ սովոր են, որ պետք ա իրենց էդպես դիմեն, ես միևնույնն ա, պարոն ու տիկինով եմ դիմում, թող իրենք մտածեն ու հասկանան, որ ամոթ ա։ Թեմայից շեղվեցի, բայց ոչինչ, երևի  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (02.05.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

հասկանում եմ.
Բայց կոնկրետ էտ խաղը, որը հեռարձակվումա Արմենիա ալիքով խաղում են էտապներով: Հաղթող թիմը հետո մասնակիցա լինելու կովկասյան առաջնությանը, դրանից հետո ավելի մեծ մասշտաբով ու տենց շարունակ, եթե կարողանում են իրենց շատ ավելի լավ դրսորել ստանում են զնատակի կոչում, որ հետագայում խաղան արդեն ռուսական <բու> արձանների համար. Ու էս ամենին հետևում են կենտրոնական էտ խաղի գրասենյակներում, որպեսզի որոշեն ով ում հետ պետքա խաղա ու նման հարցեր, չխորանանք:
Ինչ վերաբերումա Վրաստանում, որ վրացերեն են խաղում, այո, Հայաստանում էլ հայերեն են խաղում, բայց դրանք հետագայում ուղեգրեր չեն ստանում դեպի բարձր լիգաներ: Դեռ մի տարի առաջ կարծեմ հեռարձակվում էր հայերենը հեռուստատեսությամբ, բայց չեմ հիշում, որ ալիքն էր: 
Տարբերություն կա անց կացվող մրցաշարերի մեջ, իմ ասածը ընդամենը էտա, էտ տարբերություններից էլ լեզվի հարցնա: Բայց ամենևին չի նշանակում իմ ասածը, որ ես կողմ եմ այլ լեզվով մեր հիմնական հայկական ալիքներով ցուցադրվող հաղորդումներին: Առանց այն էլ շատ են ռուսականացված երևույթները: Սա բայց հարցի մյուս կողմնա: Իսկ էտ մի ժամը, որի ժամանակ ցույց են տալիս այդ հաղորդումը, կարելիա հեշտ շրջանցել:

----------


## Ariadna

> հասկանում եմ.
> Բայց կոնկրետ էտ խաղը, որը հեռարձակվումա Արմենիա ալիքով խաղում են էտապներով: Հաղթող թիմը հետո մասնակիցա լինելու կովկասյան առաջնությանը, դրանից հետո ավելի մեծ մասշտաբով ու տենց շարունակ, եթե կարողանում են իրենց շատ ավելի լավ դրսորել ստանում են զնատակի կոչում, որ հետագայում խաղան արդեն ռուսական <բու> արձանների համար. Ու էս ամենին հետևում են կենտրոնական էտ խաղի գրասենյակներում, որպեսզի որոշեն ով ում հետ պետքա խաղա ու նման հարցեր, չխորանանք:
> Ինչ վերաբերումա Վրաստանում, որ վրացերեն են խաղում, այո, Հայաստանում էլ հայերեն են խաղում, բայց դրանք հետագայում ուղեգրեր չեն ստանում դեպի բարձր լիգաներ: Դեռ մի տարի առաջ կարծեմ հեռարձակվում էր հայերենը հեռուստատեսությամբ, բայց չեմ հիշում, որ ալիքն էր: 
> Տարբերություն կա անց կացվող մրցաշարերի մեջ, իմ ասածը ընդամենը էտա, էտ տարբերություններից էլ լեզվի հարցնա: Բայց ամենևին չի նշանակում իմ ասածը, որ ես կողմ եմ այլ լեզվով մեր հիմնական հայկական ալիքներով ցուցադրվող հաղորդումներին: Առանց այն էլ շատ են ռուսականացված երևույթները: Սա բայց հարցի մյուս կողմնա: Իսկ էտ մի ժամը, որի ժամանակ ցույց են տալիս այդ հաղորդումը, կարելիա հեշտ շրջանցել:


Լուս ջան, դու վստահ ես, որ էդ խաղերին Մոսկվայից հետևում են, էդ դեպքում քննարկումներն ինչի՞ են հայերեն։ Ես հաստատ չգիտեմ, դրա համար չեմ վիճում, եթե իրոք նման հարց կա, էդ մի քիչ փոխում ա խնդիրը, բայց դե, մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, թող գոնե հայերենով գրվի հարցը ու պատասխանը։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուս ջան, դու վստահ ես, որ էդ խաղերին Մոսկվայից հետևում են, էդ դեպքում քննարկումներն ինչի՞ են հայերեն։ Ես հաստատ չգիտեմ, դրա համար չեմ վիճում, եթե իրոք նման հարց կա, էդ մի քիչ փոխում ա խնդիրը, բայց դե, մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, թող գոնե հայերենով գրվի հարցը ու պատասխանը։


Չէ, ես ճիշտն ասած վստահ չեմ  :Jpit:  Դա ուղղակի ռուսերեն տարբերակով խաղալու արդարացումներիցա: Որովհետև նոր ման էի գալիս Հայաստանում էտ խաղի մասին տեսնեմ ինչ կա գրված ընդհանրապես, նենց հասկացա, որ իմ ասած հայերենն են հիմա դարձրել ռուսերեն ու այդ արդարացումով  :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ, ես ճիշտն ասած վստահ չեմ  Դա ուղղակի ռուսերեն տարբերակով խաղալու արդարացումներիցա: Որովհետև նոր ման էի գալիս Հայաստանում էտ խաղի մասին տեսնեմ ինչ կա գրված ընդհանրապես, նենց հասկացա, որ իմ ասած հայերենն են հիմա դարձրել ռուսերեն ու այդ արդարացումով


Ես վստահ եմ, որ էդպիսի բան չկա, էստեղ հաղթելուց հետո, նոր կարող է հայտ ներկայացնեն, էնտեղ ինչ որ Ճ դասի մրցաշարում խաղալու, որ նոր հետո կամաց–կամաց առաջ գնան։ Իսկ թե ստեղ ինչ են խաղում, ինձ թվում ա ռուսներին հեչ հետաքրքիր չի։

----------

Լուսաբեր (29.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Այսօր նորից ՈՒ Ս Արմենիաի եթերում տեղի ունեցավ հերթական սխալը , ես չեմ հասկանում ինչպես կարելի է չհասկանալ մի հասարակ բան , որ եթե հաղորդում էս հեռարձակում ուրեմն պետք է ձգտես այնպես անես , որ այն մատչելի և ըմբռնելի լինի քո ունկընդիրներին , իսկ սրանք անում են հակառակը , ռուսերեն լեզվով հաղորդում են անում այն հանդիսատեսի համար , որը ռուսերեն չի հասկանում և ամենավիրավորականը այն է , որ գիտւնիկների ակումբի խաղացողները այսօր Հայտնի մարդկանց հետնորդներն էին , իսկ խաղի կապիտանը ԽԱՉԱՏՈՒՐ ԱԲՈՎՅԱՆԻ զարմիկն էր , որը իրեն ներկայացնրեց ռուսերեն լեզվով առանց գիտակցելու , որ Հայերը այդպես էլ չիմացան թէ ով է ինքը որովհետև նրանք այդ լեզուն չեն հասկանում:

----------


## Helios

ինձ թվումա, որ ի՞նչ, որտե՞ղ, ե՞րբ խաղի Արմենի ԹիՎի-ի տարբերակում եթե խաղացողները գոնե գրագետ ռուսերեն խոսաին, շատերը ավելի հանդուրժողական կվերաբերվեին ռուսերենին եթերում։ սենց թե նենց կինոների մեծ մասը ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ ենք նայում ու չենք բողոքում։ 
Այլ հարցա, որ խաղի ընթացքում մասնակիցներից շատերը անդուր ակցենտով ու անգրագետ ռուսերենով են խոսում, ինչը իրոք շատ տհաճա  :Sad:  
Այսինքն սխալ մարդկանց են ընտրել՝ կամ ռուսերեն իմացողների պետքա ընտրեին, կամ հայերեն անեին։ Նույն ձևով էլ ընտրության սխալ էին արել ֆորտ Բոյարում, որ խայտառակ եղան

Մեկել հեչ վատ չէր լինի, որ Ռուսաստանի պես մեր մոտ էլ ՄՏս-ը հովանավորեր, թե չէ 5000 դրամը էն չի

----------


## Hayazn

> ինձ թվումա, որ ի՞նչ, որտե՞ղ, ե՞րբ խաղի Արմենի ԹիՎի-ի տարբերակում եթե խաղացողները գոնե գրագետ ռուսերեն խոսաին, շատերը ավելի հանդուրժողական կվերաբերվեին ռուսերենին եթերում։ սենց թե նենց կինոների մեծ մասը ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ ենք նայում ու չենք բողոքում։ 
> Այլ հարցա, որ խաղի ընթացքում մասնակիցներից շատերը անդուր ակցենտով ու անգրագետ ռուսերենով են խոսում, ինչը իրոք շատ տհաճա  
> Այսինքն սխալ մարդկանց են ընտրել՝ կամ ռուսերեն իմացողների պետքա ընտրեին, կամ հայերեն անեին։ Նույն ձևով էլ ընտրության սխալ էին արել ֆորտ Բոյարում, որ խայտառակ եղան
> 
> Մեկել հեչ վատ չէր լինի, որ Ռուսաստանի պես մեր մոտ էլ ՄՏս-ը հովանավորեր, թե չէ 5000 դրամը էն չի


Ես կարծում եմ , որ պարտավոր եմ իմ տեսակետը պարզաբանել :
Եթե ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ հեռուստակայանը հեռարձակվեր միայն Հայաստանում այն ժամանակ այդ ռուսերենը , որ հիմա օգտագործում են այդ խաղի ժամանակ լրիվ բավարար է և կարիք չկա ավելորդ անհանգստության , բայց խնդիրը այն է , որ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ -ն հեռարձակվում է ամբողջ աշխարհում և միայն Հայերի համար , որոնց միայն 10 տոկոսն է ռուսերեն հասկանում իսկ մնացած 90 տոկոսը , վիրավորված , փոխում է հեռուստացույցի ալիքը և որպեսզի  սա տեղի չունենա հարակվոր է , որ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱԻ կարճատես ղեկավարությունը  հասկանա , որ չի կարելի իրենց միակ ունկընդիրներին հեռու քշել հեռուստաէկրաններից , պետք է խաղը կամ Հայերենով անցկացնել կամ այն թարգմանել ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ , ինչպես այդ անում են բռազիլիական անմիտ սերյալների պարագայում : Սրանից հետևություն կարելի է անել , որ նրանք կարող են այդ անել բայց չեն ցանկանում , հետևաբար ՈՒ Ս Արմենիա հեռուստակայանը առանց գիտակցելու ինքնասպանություն է գործում , քանի որ նրա բացառապես և միակ ունկնդիրը Հայերն են և մեծամասամբ այն Հայերը , որոնք ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում :Հուսով եմ խելքի կգան և կուղղեն իրենց սխալը :

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Helios (16.05.2010)

----------


## armuk

բոլորն էլ մեծամիտ ու ինքնագոհ անձնավորություններեն ու չափից շատ գոհ իրենց արած մի ՉՆՉԻՆ աշխատանքիծ:  :Beee:

----------

Անահիտ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Marco

> բոլորն էլ մեծամիտ ու ինքնագոհ անձնավորություններեն ու չափից շատ գոհ իրենց արած մի ՉՆՉԻՆ աշխատանքիծ:


Ներողություն՝ ովքե՞ր՝ բոլոր… Դուք հատկապես ու՞մ մասին եք խոսում:

----------


## armuk

> Ներողություն՝ ովքե՞ր՝ բոլոր… Դուք հատկապես ու՞մ մասին եք խոսում:


բոլորը, սովորական լրագրողից վերցրած մինչև դերասաններ, հաղորդավարներ և ավելի վերևները:

----------

Անահիտ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Marco

> բոլորը, սովորական լրագրողից վերցրած մինչև դերասաններ, հաղորդավարներ և ավելի վերևները:


Իսկ դուք որտեղից գիտեք, աշխատել ե՞ք Արմենիայում:

----------


## armuk

> Իսկ դուք որտեղից գիտեք, աշխատել ե՞ք Արմենիայում:


դա հասկանալու համար աշխատել պետք չէ, ամեն ինչ հեռուստատեսությունից շատ  լավ երևում է:

----------

Անահիտ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> բոլորն էլ մեծամիտ ու ինքնագոհ անձնավորություններեն ու չափից շատ գոհ իրենց արած մի ՉՆՉԻՆ աշխատանքիծ:


ես չափազանց համաձայն եմ :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

Ես կարծում եմ, որ Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքը առաջատար ալիքներից է:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դերասանական խաղին ուղղակի խոսք չունեմ ասելու: :Hands Up:

----------


## Անահիտ

Հինատա, բայց չէ՞ որ դերասանական խաղը կապ չունի հեռուստատեսության աշխատողների հետ…

----------

Hayazn (13.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա, բայց չէ՞ որ դերասանական խաղը կապ չունի հեռուստատեսության աշխատողների հետ…


Ես ընդհանուր թեմայի շուրջ եմ գրել և ուղղակի նշեցի ևս մի լավ կողմ Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքի համար ,իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է աշխատակազմին, ապա չեմ կարող ասել որ վատն են,որովհետև կան և վատ և լավ աշխատողներ այդ իսկ պատճառով չպետք է հիշենք միայն վատը: :Smile:

----------


## Helios

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքը առաջատար ալիքներից է:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դերասանական խաղին ուղղակի խոսք չունեմ ասելու:


եթե ակումբում գրանցվելուց տարիքդ ճիշտ ես նշել, ու կարծում ես որ Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքը առաջատար ալիքներից է, ապա պարզա թե որ տարիքային խումբնա իրանց հիմնական աուդիտորիան  :Smile: 
ամեն դեպքում Արմենիա ԹիՎի-ի աշխատակիցներին մաղթում եմ այնպես աշխատեն, որ Հինատան նույն կարծիքին մնա նաև 5-10 տարուց

----------

Անահիտ (17.05.2010)

----------


## Helios

> Ես կարծում եմ , որ պարտավոր եմ իմ տեսակետը պարզաբանել :
> Եթե ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ հեռուստակայանը հեռարձակվեր միայն Հայաստանում այն ժամանակ այդ ռուսերենը , որ հիմա օգտագործում են այդ խաղի ժամանակ լրիվ բավարար է և կարիք չկա ավելորդ անհանգստության , բայց խնդիրը այն է , որ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ -ն հեռարձակվում է ամբողջ աշխարհում և միայն Հայերի համար , որոնց միայն 10 տոկոսն է ռուսերեն հասկանում իսկ մնացած 90 տոկոսը , վիրավորված , փոխում է հեռուստացույցի ալիքը և որպեսզի  սա տեղի չունենա հարակվոր է , որ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱԻ կարճատես ղեկավարությունը  հասկանա , որ չի կարելի իրենց միակ ունկընդիրներին հեռու քշել հեռուստաէկրաններից , պետք է խաղը կամ Հայերենով անցկացնել կամ այն թարգմանել ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ , ինչպես այդ անում են բռազիլիական անմիտ սերյալների պարագայում : Սրանից հետևություն կարելի է անել , որ նրանք կարող են այդ անել բայց չեն ցանկանում , հետևաբար ՈՒ Ս Արմենիա հեռուստակայանը առանց գիտակցելու ինքնասպանություն է գործում , քանի որ նրա բացառապես և միակ ունկնդիրը Հայերն են և մեծամասամբ այն Հայերը , որոնք ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում :Հուսով եմ խելքի կգան և կուղղեն իրենց սխալը :


ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի ավելացնեմ իմ տեսակետը՝ եթե որևէ ալիք իրան անվանումա Արմենիա, ուրեմն էդ ալիքի եթերում գոնե մի քիչ պետքա ազգային երանգներ լինեն, կամ գոնե մի քանի տեղական ծագումով նախագծեր։ 
թե չէ ամերիկյան ոճի ձգտող (բայց դրա 10 տոկոսին էլ չհասած) ու ռուսական, թուրքական ու էլի եսիմինչական նախագծերը անտաղանդ թխելով եթերը լցնող ալիքը իրավունք չունի Արմենիա կոչվելու։

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի ավելացնեմ իմ տեսակետը՝ եթե որևէ ալիք իրան անվանումա Արմենիա, ուրեմն էդ ալիքի եթերում գոնե մի քիչ պետքա ազգային երանգներ լինեն, կամ գոնե մի քանի տեղական ծագումով նախագծեր։ 
> թե չէ ամերիկյան ոճի ձգտող (բայց դրա 10 տոկոսին էլ չհասած) ու ռուսական, թուրքական ու էլի եսիմինչական նախագծերը անտաղանդ թխելով եթերը լցնող ալիքը իրավունք չունի Արմենիա կոչվելու։


Պարտավոր եմ խոստովանել , որ ես գնահատում եմ « US ARMENIA » կայանը , ոչ թէ նրա համար , որ բարձր արվեստ է ներկայացնում , այլ նրա համար , որ Հայերեն  խոսքը Հայերեն հնչունը բերում է աշխարհասփյուռ Հայության տների մեջ և դրանով նպաստում է մեր ազգապահպանման գործին , այս առումով  « US ARMENIA » -ն նախադեպը չունեցող ալիք է : Գիտեք ,որ Հայաշատ Գլենդելից մինչև Փասադինա  կարելի է հասնել 5 րոպեում , բայց մինչև  « US ARMENIA » -ի մեջտեղ գալը Փասադինաի Հայ ազգաբնակչությունը երբեք Հայերեն ծրագիր չի ունեցել և ոչ միայն Փասադինան : Ոմանց կարող է կարևոր չթվալ « ազգապահպանման » միտքը , բայց դա միայն տարիքի և ժամանակի խնդիր է մի օր դուք էլ այս մտքին կհանգեք : Գերխնդիրը այն է , որ համայն Հայությանը հավաքենք էկրանների մոտ , որպեսզի նրանք և նրանց սերունդները չմոռանան իրենց ով լինելը , առանց այդ էլ քիչ ենք : Հենց դրա համար նախորդ գրառումներում անհանգստություն եմ հայտնել օտարալեզու « ռուսերեն » հաղորդումների մասին որոնք սփռվում են առանց թարգմանության և կարող են հեռու վանել ռուսերեն չհասկացող Հայերին , Բայց շուտով , ըստ իրենց հայտարարության ռուսերեն ալիք են բացում ռուսախոս Հայերի համար և հուսով եմ , որ ռուսերեն հաղորդումները վերջապես կլքեն  « US ARMENIA » -ի եթերը : Այս առումով ուրախ եմ բայց կանխավ ասեմ , որ « այդ ալիքը ունենալու է « զերո  ռեյթինգ » քանի որ ռուսալեզու Հայերը միայն ռուսական ալիքներն են դիտում » :

----------


## Helios

> Պարտավոր եմ խոստովանել , որ ես գնահատում եմ « US ARMENIA » կայանը , ոչ թէ նրա համար , որ բարձր արվեստ է ներկայացնում , այլ նրա համար , որ Հայերեն  խոսքը Հայերեն հնչունը բերում է աշխարհասփյուռ Հայության տների մեջ և դրանով նպաստում է մեր ազգապահպանման գործին , այս առումով  « US ARMENIA » -ն նախադեպը չունեցող ալիք է : Գիտեք ,որ Հայաշատ Գլենդելից մինչև Փասադինա  կարելի է հասնել 5 րոպեում , բայց մինչև  « US ARMENIA » -ի մեջտեղ գալը Փասադինաի Հայ ազգաբնակչությունը երբեք Հայերեն ծրագիր չի ունեցել և ոչ միայն Փասադինան : Ոմանց կարող է կարևոր չթվալ « ազգապահպանման » միտքը , բայց դա միայն տարիքի և ժամանակի խնդիր է մի օր դուք էլ այս մտքին կհանգեք : Գերխնդիրը այն է , որ համայն Հայությանը հավաքենք էկրանների մոտ , որպեսզի նրանք և նրանց սերունդները չմոռանան իրենց ով լինելը , առանց այդ էլ քիչ ենք : Հենց դրա համար նախորդ գրառումներում անհանգստություն եմ հայտնել օտարալեզու « ռուսերեն » հաղորդումների մասին որոնք սփռվում են առանց թարգմանության և կարող են հեռու վանել ռուսերեն չհասկացող Հայերին , Բայց շուտով , ըստ իրենց հայտարարության ռուսերեն ալիք են բացում ռուսախոս Հայերի համար և հուսով եմ , որ ռուսերեն հաղորդումները վերջապես կլքեն  « US ARMENIA » -ի եթերը : Այս առումով ուրախ եմ բայց կանխավ ասեմ , որ « այդ ալիքը ունենալու է « զերո  ռեյթինգ » քանի որ ռուսալեզու Հայերը միայն ռուսական ալիքներն են դիտում » :


Ցավում եմ, որ ազգապահպանման միակ գործոնը ձեր մոտ US ARMENIA-նա մնացել :Sad:

----------


## Հինատա

> եթե ակումբում գրանցվելուց տարիքդ ճիշտ ես նշել, ու կարծում ես որ Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքը առաջատար ալիքներից է, ապա պարզա թե որ տարիքային խումբնա իրանց հիմնական աուդիտորիան 
> ամեն դեպքում Արմենիա ԹիՎի-ի աշխատակիցներին մաղթում եմ այնպես աշխատեն, որ Հինատան նույն կարծիքին մնա նաև 5-10 տարուց


 Ես գրեթե ամեն շաբաթ այնտեղ եմ լինում և գիտեմ թե նրանց աշխատանքը ինչ գին ունի:

----------


## Helios

> Ես գրեթե ամեն շաբաթ այնտեղ եմ լինում և գիտեմ թե նրանց աշխատանքը ինչ գին ունի:


Կարևոր չի ինչպիսին են մարդու նպատակները և մտադրությունները, նրան դատում են գործերի համաձայն։
էդ ես չեմ ասել

----------

Անահիտ (17.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Կարևոր չի ինչպիսին են մարդու նպատակները և մտադրությունները, նրան դատում են գործերի համաձայն։
> էդ ես չեմ ասել


Այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը սիրեն և համակրեն կամ հակառակը այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը ատեն և չսիրեն:
Սա էլ ես չեմ ասել:

----------


## Drigab

> Այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը սիրեն և համակրեն կամ հակառակը այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը ատեն և չսիրեն:
> Սա էլ ես չեմ ասել:


գրածտ դուրս եկավ :Hands Up:

----------

Հինատա (17.05.2010)

----------


## romanista

Ժամանակին լավ ալիք էր, հետո սկսեց վազել փող բերող տափակ ու անմակարդակ հաղորդումներ ու սերիալներ նկարելու հետևից, ու այսօր, հանդիսանալով հայկական ամենահարուստ հեռուստաալիքը, հանդիսանում է նաև հայկական հեռուստաեթերում ամենաշատ աղբ արտադրող հեռուստակայանը: Փակել է պետք:

----------

Enigmatic (23.05.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), Անահիտ (17.05.2010)

----------


## terev

> Ժամանակին լավ ալիք էր, հետո սկսեց վազել փող բերող տափակ ու անմակարդակ հաղորդումներ ու սերիալներ նկարելու հետևից, ու այսօր, հանդիսանալով հայկական ամենահարուստ հեռուստաալիքը, հանդիսանում է նաև հայկական հեռուստաեթերում ամենաշատ աղբ արտադրող հեռուստակայանը: Փակել է պետք:


Մեկը հարցնող լինի, ետ ձեր ընտանիքի անդամները, ամենաշատը որ՞ ալիքն են նայում: 

Համոզված եմ, որ 80-90 տոկոսը ամենաշատը Արմենիան են նայում, բայց մեկա, հայի խասիաթա, պիտի բողոքեն:

----------


## romanista

> Մեկը հարցնող լինի, ետ ձեր ընտանիքի անդամները, ամենաշատը որ՞ ալիքն են նայում: 
> 
> Համոզված եմ, որ 80-90 տոկոսը ամենաշատը Արմենիան են նայում, բայց մեկա, հայի խասիաթա, պիտի բողոքեն:


Մեր ընտանիքի անդամները ես ու մայրս ենք))) ես արդեն ասել եմ Ռադիո վանին վերաբերով թեմայում, հիմնականում լսում եմ Ռադիո վան ու հեռուստացույցով դիտում միայն ֆուտբոլ, իսկ մայրս հիմնականում ռուսական Առաջին Ալիքն է նայում)) բավարարեցի՞  :Smile:

----------

Անահիտ (17.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ցավում եմ, որ ազգապահպանման միակ գործոնը ձեր մոտ US ARMENIA-նա մնացել


Չէ սա միակը չի , սա նրանցից մեկն է և ոչ պակաս կարևոր մեկը :
Սա համաստեղության մի մասնիկն է մեր աշխարհասփյուռ ազգի աստղաշատ երկնակամարում  , որտեղ ամեն մեկը ունի իր դերն ու նշանակությունը , մեր ազգապահպանման գործեւմ , սկսած Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուց մինչև վերջին Հայկական նպարատունը , սրանք մեր ժողովրդին հիշեցնում են թէ ով են իրենք : Մենք շատ քիչ ենք և շատ հեշտությամբ կարող ենք աշխարհի երեսից վերանալ եթե անուշադրության մատնենք , հիշեք Հայ մեծերին թե ինչ պայմաններում են ապրել և ստեղծագործել . օրինակ Րաֆֆին երբ որ շարում էր իր հատորները , այդ ժամանակ ժողովրդի  90- տոկոսը անգրագետ էր  , հետևաբար ստացվում է որ նա իզուր էր աշխատում , այդպես է չէ , պարզվում է որ ոչ , քանի որ այսօր պատկերը հակառակն է : Ուրեմն այսօրվա ցանած հունդերի  արթյունքը  մեր սերունդները կտեսնեն և կգնահատեն , այս տեսանկյունից է հարկավոր նայել այս հարցին :

----------


## romanista

> Չէ սա միակը չի , սա նրանցից մեկն է և ոչ պակաս կարևոր մեկը :
> Սա համաստեղության մի մասնիկն է մեր աշխարհասփյուռ ազգի աստղաշատ երկնակամարում  , որտեղ ամեն մեկը ունի իր դերն ու նշանակությունը , մեր ազգապահպանման գործեւմ , սկսած Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուց մինչև վերջին Հայկական նպարատունը , սրանք մեր ժողովրդին հիշեցնում են թէ ով են իրենք : Մենք շատ քիչ ենք և շատ հեշտությամբ կարող ենք աշխարհի երեսից վերանալ եթե անուշադրության մատնենք , հիշեք Հայ մեծերին թե ինչ պայմաններում են ապրել և ստեղծագործել . օրինակ Րաֆֆին երբ որ շարում էր իր հատորները , այդ ժամանակ ժողովրդի  90- տոկոսը անգրագետ էր  , հետևաբար ստացվում է որ նա իզուր էր աշխատում , այդպես է չէ , պարզվում է որ ոչ , քանի որ այսօր պատկերը հակառակն է : Ուրեմն այսօրվա ցանած հունդերի  արթյունքը  մեր սերունդները կտեսնեն և կգնահատեն , այս տեսանկյունից է հարկավոր նայել այս հարցին :


Իսկ այսօրվա ժողովուրդը թեև գրագետ է, բայց անմակարդակ... քանի որ "ազգապահպանը" Արմենիան է մնացել))) ցավալի է, որ մենք մեզ տանում ենք դեպի կործանում... տեսել եք ապրիլի 24-ին Ծիծեռնակաբերդում ի՞նչ էր կատարվում: Մարդիկ կարծես քեֆ - ուրախության եկած լինեյին, ոչ թե զոհվածների հիշատակին... հայ ազգը մահանում է, իսկ "Արմենիայի" նման "ազգապահպաններն" էլ դրան շատ ուժեղ նպաստում են...

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Helios (23.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Իսկ այսօրվա ժողովուրդը թեև գրագետ է, բայց անմակարդակ... քանի որ "ազգապահպանը" Արմենիան է մնացել))) ցավալի է, որ մենք մեզ տանում ենք դեպի կործանում... տեսել եք ապրիլի 24-ին Ծիծեռնակաբերդում ի՞նչ էր կատարվում: Մարդիկ կարծես քեֆ - ուրախության եկած լինեյին, ոչ թե զոհվածների հիշատակին... հայ ազգը մահանում է, իսկ "Արմենիայի" նման "ազգապահպաններն" էլ դրան շատ ուժեղ նպաստում են...


Ես ապրիլ 24-ին Երևանում չեի և չեմ տեսել , բայց ինչ որ տեսել եմ այստեղ , բոլորովին էլ այդ տպավորությունը չեմ ստացել , իմիջիայլոց այդ օրվա նկարները ես դրել եմ այս ֆորումի մեջ . ահա լինքը . նայեք այս էջի 3319 գրառումից սկսած
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...%D5%BD/page222
Սա լոսի Հայ համայնքն է այսինքն նրա միայն 10 տոկոսը

----------


## romanista

> Ես ապրիլ 24-ին Երևանում չեի և չեմ տեսել , բայց ինչ որ տեսել եմ այստեղ , բոլորովին էլ այդ տպավորությունը չեմ ստացել , իմիջիայլոց այդ օրվա նկարները ես դրել եմ այս ֆորումի մեջ . ահա լինքը . նայեք այս էջի 3319 գրառումից սկսած
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...%D5%BD/page222
> Սա լոսի Հայ համայնքն է այսինքն նրա միայն 10 տոկոսը


Դե որ դու այստեղ չես եղել ու տեղում, Ծիծեռնակաբերդում այդ ազգային խայտառակությանը ականատես չես եղել, ուրեմն, ինչպես ասում են, իմացիր, նոր խոսիր: Լոսի հայությունը, և ընդհանրապես, սփյուռքահայությունը, որ հեռու է հայրենիքից, գնահատում է ազգային արժեքները, ինչը չես ասի հայաբնակ հայության այն զանգվածի մասին, որը հիմա կա:
Անգամ հենց նույն "Արմենիայով" Ծիծեռնակաբերդից ուղիղ հեռարձակման ժամանակ մարդիկ հեռուստացույցով նայում էին, ու զանգում ձեռքիս հարցնում . "Իրո՞ք էտքան խայտառակ վիճակա ա՞":
Ասածս այն է, որ հայ ազգը կամաց-կամաց կորցնում է իր արժեքները, իսկ "Արմենիան" ու մնացած "աղբ-ալիքները" փոխանակ շատացնեն մշակութային, ճանաչողական ծրագրերը, որ ազգդ նայի ու պահպանվի, դրա փոխարեն եթերը լցնում են անճաշակ ու ցածրորակ զիբիլով:
Զարմանալի է, ես տեղաբնակ եմ ու ընդամենը 22 տարեկան, իսկ դու սփյուռքահայ ես ու հորս տարիքին, բայց փոխանակ դու առաջինը այս ամենը զգաս, քննադատես, դա անում եմ ես, չնայած որ հակառակը պետք է լիներ:
Հայրենիքից հեռու լինելով կարոտը ստիպում է, որ անգամ այդ հայկական աղբը ձեզ համար լավը լինի, բայց մի 2 տարի արի բնակվի այստեղ, հետո կասես, ես ճիշտ եմ՞, թե՞ սխալ...

----------

Artgeo (18.05.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), Hayazn (18.05.2010)

----------


## terev

> Ասածս այն է, որ հայ ազգը կամաց-կամաց կորցնում է իր արժեքները, իսկ "Արմենիան" ու մնացած "աղբ-ալիքները" փոխանակ շատացնեն մշակութային, ճանաչողական ծրագրերը, որ ազգդ նայի ու պահպանվի, դրա փոխարեն եթերը լցնում են անճաշակ ու ցածրորակ զիբիլով:


Ու այս ամենի մեղավորը Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքն է:  :Smile: 
Շատ լավ կարողանում ենք քննադատել, դրանից այն կողմ ոչինչ չենք անում:

----------

Hayazn (18.05.2010)

----------


## Drigab

Գիտեք ով ինձ ահավոր դուր չի գալիս էն լուրերի Լիլիթ Դավթյանը: :Bad:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Անահիտ (18.05.2010), Հինատա (18.05.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Ու այս ամենի մեղավորը Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքն է: 
> Շատ լավ կարողանում ենք քննադատել, դրանից այն կողմ ոչինչ չենք անում:


Իսկ ի՞նչ անենք, երբ ինչ-որ բան անելու ձև չկա: Եթերը փակել տանք, այո, սա է միակ ձևը, ինչպես ժամանակին փակեցին Ա1+-ի ճշմարտախոս բերանը... բայց ավաղ, մենք շատ փոքր մարդիկ ենք եթեր փակելու համար... մեծ ու փողա- ու փորատեր "ձյաձյաները" "Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի հանձնաժողովում" նստած արդեն որոշում են այդ ամենը... մարդիկ փող են աշխատում, ու թքած ունեն թե իմ կարծիքի, թե մնացածների կարծիքի վրա, ու նաև թքած ունեն, թե ինչ աստիճանի կհասցնեն սեփական ժողովրդի դեգրադացիան... չէ՞ որ նրանք փող են աշխատում  :Smile: 
Ես էլ իմ կողմից կասեմ, որ թեև այդ "ձյաձյաների" վեջին չի, բայց ես էլ թքած ունեմ նրանց, նրանց կատարած "աշխատանքի" ու լափած փողերի վրա...

----------


## Hamo..

> Գիտեք ով ինձ ահավոր դուր չի գալիս էն լուրերի Լիլիթ Դավթյանը:


 Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս,կներեք արտահայտությանս համար,բայց ոնց որ ագռավ լինի: :Diablo: 
Չեմ հասկանում Արմենիան չի տեսնում Լիլիթի անդուր լինելը:

----------


## Helios

> Չէ սա միակը չի , սա նրանցից մեկն է և ոչ պակաս կարևոր մեկը :
> Սա համաստեղության մի մասնիկն է մեր աշխարհասփյուռ ազգի աստղաշատ երկնակամարում  , որտեղ ամեն մեկը ունի իր դերն ու նշանակությունը , մեր ազգապահպանման գործեւմ , սկսած Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուց մինչև վերջին Հայկական նպարատունը , սրանք մեր ժողովրդին հիշեցնում են թէ ով են իրենք :


Hayazn ջան, գիտե՞ս ինչ անցավ մտքովս։ եթե ձեր քաղաքում հայերեն խոսային մենակ ստրիպտիզ բարում, ուրեմն ազգապահպանման գործոնը ստրիպտի՞զը պետքա լիներ։ եթե տենց լիներ, բնականաբար պետքա ցավով խոսաի դրա մասին։ իսկ որ Արմենիայից ավելի մակարդակով այլընտրանք չունեք, չի նշանակում, որ իրանք լավն են։  
ասածս էնա, որ իրանց ցուցադրածը անիմաստության ու նույնիսկ գռեհիկությանա հասնում ու հեչ տեղին չի իրանց մասին պոետիկ երկնակամարախառը արտահայտություններ անելը։

----------


## Helios

> Այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը սիրեն և համակրեն կամ հակառակը այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը ատեն և չսիրեն:
> Սա էլ ես չեմ ասել:


ոնց որ կասեին հայտնի ֆիլմում՝ տակ վիպյեմ ժե զա կիբեռնետիկու  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Helios

> Իսկ ի՞նչ անենք, երբ ինչ-որ բան անելու ձև չկա: Եթերը փակել տանք, այո, սա է միակ ձևը, ինչպես ժամանակին փակեցին Ա1+-ի ճշմարտախոս բերանը... բայց ավաղ, մենք շատ փոքր մարդիկ ենք եթեր փակելու համար... մեծ ու փողա- ու փորատեր "ձյաձյաները" "Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի հանձնաժողովում" նստած արդեն որոշում են այդ ամենը... մարդիկ փող են աշխատում, ու թքած ունեն թե իմ կարծիքի, թե մնացածների կարծիքի վրա, ու նաև թքած ունեն, թե ինչ աստիճանի կհասցնեն սեփական ժողովրդի դեգրադացիան... չէ՞ որ նրանք փող են աշխատում 
> Ես էլ իմ կողմից կասեմ, որ թեև այդ "ձյաձյաների" վեջին չի, բայց ես էլ թքած ունեմ նրանց, նրանց կատարած "աշխատանքի" ու լափած փողերի վրա...


romanista ջան, հենց Արմենիաները Ա1+-ի բերանը փակելու գործիքներ են, ոչ ավելին։ կան հաճախականություններ, որոնք պետքա մրցույթով բաշխվեն։ ու որպիսի Ա1+-ին եթեր չտան, բոլոր հաճախականությունները տալիս են անկապ ալիքների, որ հետո ասեն ազատ հաճախականություն չունենք։ 
ո՞վ չգինտի, որ Արմենիան էլ ԹիՎի5-ն էլ, Արմնյուզն էլ նույն տեղից են աճում ու էդ երեքը որ միացնես իրար, էլի մի քիչ նորմալոտ ալիք կդառնա, բայց հատուկ երեք մասի են բաժանել որ հաճախականություն զբաղացնեն։ 
Արմնյուզը ընդհանրապես գրանցվածա եղել որպես Սինեմաքս։

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> ոնց որ կասեին հայտնի ֆիլմում՝ տակ վիպյեմ ժե զա կիբեռնետիկու


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Helios (23.05.2010)

----------


## terev

Դե հզոր են էլի, հո զոռով չի:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), Հինատա (25.05.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ատում եմ էս Գոռ Վարդանյանի տականք,լկտի ֆիլմերը :Bad:

----------

Hayazn (27.05.2010)

----------


## romanista

> romanista ջան, հենց Արմենիաները Ա1+-ի բերանը փակելու գործիքներ են, ոչ ավելին։ կան հաճախականություններ, որոնք պետքա մրցույթով բաշխվեն։ ու որպիսի Ա1+-ին եթեր չտան, բոլոր հաճախականությունները տալիս են անկապ ալիքների, որ հետո ասեն ազատ հաճախականություն չունենք։ 
> ո՞վ չգինտի, որ Արմենիան էլ ԹիՎի5-ն էլ, Արմնյուզն էլ նույն տեղից են աճում ու էդ երեքը որ միացնես իրար, էլի մի քիչ նորմալոտ ալիք կդառնա, բայց հատուկ երեք մասի են բաժանել որ հաճախականություն զբաղացնեն։ 
> Արմնյուզը ընդհանրապես գրանցվածա եղել որպես Սինեմաքս։


Ես դա շատ լավ գիտեմ, ու կտեսնես, որ առաջիկա մրցույթում էլ այդպես կլինի, արդեն խոսակցություններ կան, որ Ա1+-ը կրկին մնալու է կոտրված տաշտակի դիմաց :Smile:  Իսկ նրա փոխարեն կնայենք (ստոպ, դուք կնայեք, որովհետև ես հայկական հեռուստատեսություն վաղուց չեմ նայում :Smile:  ) հերթական զիբիլը… այն, որ եթե Արմենիան, ԹիՎի5 ու Արմնյուզը միավորվեին, նորմալ ալիք կդառնար, ես դրանում շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ... կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում…

----------

Helios (26.05.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

Լավ հեռուստաընկերությունըա շատ հաճախ եմ նայում:

----------

VisTolog (27.05.2010), Արծիվ (28.05.2010)

----------


## hayk-1992

> Փողը Գաֆեսչյանից, գեղցիությունը  որտեղից ասես: Իմ կարծիքով հայկական ամենաանմակարդակ ալիքն ա, նույնիսկ ԱԼՄ-ն ավելի մակարդակով է:
> 
> Իսկ ամենաշատը զզվում եմ Արմենիայի ինքնագովազդից, էդ իրենց ամենա-ամենաները ավելի շուտ հակագովազդ է, քան գովազդ:


Համամիտ եմ շատ անմակարդակ ալիք ա Հ1-ից հետո:

----------


## armuk

> Դե հզոր են էլի, հո զոռով չի:


գիտեմ, Շուշանը շաաատ հզոր է   :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ի՞նչ եք դրել փնովում USArmenia TV, նոռմալ ալիքա էլի, ինչպես և Շանթը, մարդ որ ուզենա ապա կարող է միշտ վատը տեսնել ամեն ինչի մեջ, *չես սիրում էտ հաղորդումը կարող ես փոխել ալիքը*  :Wink: , օրինակ ես շատ լավ էլ նայում եմ երկու ալիքներն էլ և երկուսն էլ ինձ դուր են գալիս: Իհարկե ես չեմ խոսում բոլոր հաղրոդումների մասին քանի որ չկա հեռուստաալիք որ ինչ որ մի անկապ հաղորդում չունենա: Ես նայում եմ Ժառանգները և Վերադարձ սերիալները և կրկին ողջունում եմ Արմենիային և Շանթին նման սերիալների համար: Մենակ էտ Մեքսիկական և Բրազիլական սերիալները ինչքան շատ քչացնեն էնքան լավ կլինի:

----------

terev (28.05.2010), Կարապետ (28.05.2010), Հինատա (28.05.2010)

----------


## Helios

> *չես սիրում էտ հաղորդումը կարող ես փոխել ալիքը*


դե տենց էլ անում ենք էլի  :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (28.05.2010)

----------


## Adam

> Մենակ էտ Մեքսիկական և Բրազիլական սերիալները ինչքան շատ քչացնեն էնքան լավ կլինի:


Ես նոր եմ հասկանում, որ ավելի լավ ա դրանք, քան հայկականը: 
Դրանց մեջ գոնե բնական դերասանական խաղ ու նկարահանման որակ կա:

----------


## Helios

> Ի՞նչ եք դրել փնովում USArmenia TV, նոռմալ ալիքա էլի, ինչպես և Շանթը, մարդ որ ուզենա ապա կարող է միշտ վատը տեսնել ամեն ինչի մեջ,...


Արծիվ ջան, ավելացնեմ, որ եթե մի բան լավա, ասում ենք լավա... օրինակ որ Հայֆիլմի կինոներն ու մուլտերը թվայնացրեցին ու մաքրեցին ո՞նց չասենք լավա :Hands Up: 

բայց դե վատին էլ վատ ենք ասում... հիմա մի բան որ վատա, ասենք լավա՞։  էդ փնովել չի, ուղղակի իրականության օբյեկտիվ գնահատականնա։ համ էլ ինձ թվումա բավականին կոռեկտ ու չափավորա արվում քննադատությունը։

----------

Արծիվ (28.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես նոր եմ հասկանում, որ ավելի լավ ա դրանք, քան հայկականը: 
> Դրանց մեջ գոնե բնական դերասանական խաղ ու նկարահանման որակ կա:


Չէի ասի Ադամ ջան դրանք լրիվ անկապությունա ու դրանց ամբողջ սերիալներում միայն՝ սեքս, էրոտիկա և գռգռվածություն և ուրիշ ոչինչ  :Wink:  Մեզ մոտ մեկը կա Մեքսիկացի, ասումա այդ սերիալներում՝ Մեքսիկական, Կոլումբիական, Բրազիլական և այլն, աղջիկների կրծքերը պետք է մեծացվի մինջև նկարահանումը քանի որ այդպես է պահանջվում և եթե ուշադրություն ես դարձրել այդ ֆիլմերում բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ գրավիչ են: Ադամ ջան շատ չխորանանք բայց են որ ասում են մեր հայկական ֆիլմերը դաստիրակելու հատկություններ չունեն, ասեմ որ օտար սերիալներն էլ դաստիրակչական բնույթ չունեն և էլի համեմատած մեր հայկականները ավելի ու ավելի լավն են:
Ադամ ջան ճաշակին ընկեր չկա և որը որ հավանում ես այն էլ նայի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան, ավելացնեմ, որ եթե մի բան լավա, ասում ենք լավա... օրինակ որ Հայֆիլմի կինոներն ու մուլտերը թվայնացրեցին ու մաքրեցին ո՞նց չասենք լավա
> 
> բայց դե վատին էլ վատ ենք ասում... հիմա մի բան որ վատա, ասենք լավա՞։  էդ փնովել չի, ուղղակի իրականության օբյեկտիվ գնահատականնա։ համ էլ ինձ թվումա բավականին կոռեկտ ու չափավորա արվում քննադատությունը։


Դու շատ ճիշտ ես դրա համար էլ ես ասեցի որ չկա հեռուստաալիք որ ինչ որ անկապ բաներ ցույց չտա, բայց դե ընդհանուր առմամբ մենք կարող ենք լավը տեսնել ամեն բանի մեջ, սա իմ կարծիքն էր:

----------

Helios (28.05.2010), terev (28.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> ավելացնեմ, որ եթե մի բան լավա, ասում ենք լավա... օրինակ որ Հայֆիլմի կինոներն ու մուլտերը թվայնացրեցին ու մաքրեցին ո՞նց չասենք լավա


 Helios ավելացնեմ, որ այդ թվայնացումը կատարվում է Դավինչի համակարգով և այդ համակարգով աշխատելը մի մեծ տանջանք է,օր էր լինում, որ աշխատողները ամբողջ գիշեր աշխատում էին:Բայց ընդունեք,որ այդ համակարգից Հայաստանում միայն Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությունն ունի:

----------

Helios (29.05.2010)

----------


## Adam

> Չէի ասի Ադամ ջան դրանք լրիվ անկապությունա ու դրանց ամբողջ սերիալներում միայն՝ սեքս, էրոտիկա և գռգռվածություն և ուրիշ ոչինչ  Մեզ մոտ մեկը կա Մեքսիկացի, ասումա այդ սերիալներում՝ Մեքսիկական, Կոլումբիական, Բրազիլական և այլն, աղջիկների կրծքերը պետք է մեծացվի մինջև նկարահանումը քանի որ այդպես է պահանջվում և եթե ուշադրություն ես դարձրել այդ ֆիլմերում բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ գրավիչ են: Ադամ ջան շատ չխորանանք բայց են որ ասում են մեր հայկական ֆիլմերը դաստիրակելու հատկություններ չունեն, ասեմ որ օտար սերիալներն էլ դաստիրակչական բնույթ չունեն և էլի համեմատած մեր հայկականները ավելի ու ավելի լավն են:
> Ադամ ջան ճաշակին ընկեր չկա և որը որ հավանում ես այն էլ նայի:


Արդեն էնքան ծեծված ա էս թեման... դաստիարակչական, չդաստիարակչական... 
Լավ, թող հակադաստիարակչական լինի, բայց որ առաջին հերթին նկարահանման որակ ու դերասանական խաղ չկա՝ էդ փաստ ա: 
Ես առաջին հերթին էդ երկուսն եմ գնահատում: 
Ամենավատ սցենարի հիման վրա էլ եթե լավ նկարահանվի ու լավ խաղացվի՝ կնայվի:

----------

Ungrateful (29.05.2010), Արծիվ (29.05.2010)

----------


## Helios

> Helios ավելացնեմ, որ այդ թվայնացումը կատարվում է Դավինչի համակարգով և այդ համակարգով աշխատելը մի մեծ տանջանք է,օր էր լինում, որ աշխատողները ամբողջ գիշեր աշխատում էին:


էն էլ ասա, որ էդ աշխատողներին կոպեկներ են վարձատրում էդքանից հետո :Sad:  




> Բայց ընդունեք,որ այդ համակարգից Հայաստանում միայն Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությունն ունի:


Ընդունում եմ :Hands Up: 
ու ոչ միայն Հայաստանում

----------

Հինատա (29.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> էն էլ ասա, որ էդ աշխատողներին կոպեկներ են վարձատրում էդքանից հետո 
> 
> 
> 
> Ընդունում եմ
> ու ոչ միայն Հայաստանում


Արդեն նշեցիր, :Wink: ճիշտ է Արմենիայի թերությունն էլ այն է, որ աշխատավարձները շատ են ուշացնում:

----------


## Helios

> Արդեն նշեցիր,ճիշտ է Արմենիայի թերությունն էլ այն է, որ աշխատավարձները շատ են ուշացնում:


տալուց էլ անխղճորեն ցածր են վարձատրում իրանց կատարած աշխատանքի համեմատ։  :Sad: 
էլ չեմ ասում իրանց տուգանային պահումների մասին  :Sad:

----------


## Հինատա

> տալուց էլ անխղճորեն ցածր են վարձատրում իրանց կատարած աշխատանքի համեմատ։ 
> էլ չեմ ասում իրանց տուգանային պահումների մասին


Էլ մի ասա, ես միայն այդ կողմից եմ դժգոհում:
Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կապեր ունես, որ այդպես տանջված գրում ես: :Think:

----------


## Helios

> Էլ մի ասա, ես միայն այդ կողմից եմ դժգոհում:
> Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կապեր ունես, որ այդպես տանջված գրում ես:


Իմ գործի բնույթից ելնելով ես կապեր ունեմ բազմաթիվ ընկերությունների հետ, իսկ շփումս հիմնականում հենց տվյալ ընկերությունների աշխատակիցների հետ է։  :Wink:

----------

Հինատա (29.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Hayazn ջան, գիտե՞ս ինչ անցավ մտքովս։ եթե ձեր քաղաքում հայերեն խոսային մենակ ստրիպտիզ բարում, ուրեմն ազգապահպանման գործոնը ստրիպտի՞զը պետքա լիներ։ եթե տենց լիներ, բնականաբար պետքա ցավով խոսաի դրա մասին։ իսկ որ Արմենիայից ավելի մակարդակով այլընտրանք չունեք, չի նշանակում, որ իրանք լավն են։  
> ասածս էնա, որ իրանց ցուցադրածը անիմաստության ու նույնիսկ գռեհիկությանա հասնում ու հեչ տեղին չի իրանց մասին պոետիկ երկնակամարախառը արտահայտություններ անելը։


Մի բան ուզում եմ հիշեցնել մեր պապական խոսքերից « առյուծ չեղած տեղը , աղվեսն էլ մեծ կենդանի է » : Սա նշանակում է եթե այլընտրանք լիներ գուցե և նրան կգովեի , բայց չկա : 
Շանթը այստեղ կոչվում է « SHANT A R T N » , որ կարդացվում է այսպես « արմենիան ռաշն թելեվիժն նետվորք  » , այսինքն այս ալիքը օրվա ընթացքում միայն 4 ժամ է Հայերեն խոսում , իսկ մնացած 20 ժամը ռուսերեն , դրանից բացի , հասանելի չէ բոլորին և անվճար չէ « եթե կաբել չունենաս առած Շանթ չես կրող նայել » , դրա համար էլ այն չի կարող մրցակից համարվել  USArmenia-ին , հետևաբար մենք էլ Արմենիաի գովքն ենք անում :

----------


## Helios

> Մի բան ուզում եմ հիշեցնել մեր պապական խոսքերից « առյուծ չեղած տեղը , աղվեսն էլ մեծ կենդանի է » : Սա նշանակում է եթե այլընտրանք լիներ գուցե և նրան կգովեի , բայց չկա :


Հասկանալիա, որ չեղած տեղից քյալամն էլա միրգ, բայց էդ դեպքում պետքա գովքը չափավոր լինի։ Ասածս էնա, որ կարելիա գրել՝ հա, քյալամա, բայց ուրիշ միրգ չունենք... Ոչ թե գրել՝ քյալամը իմ իմացած լավագույն միրգնա :Smile: 
Թե չէ գրածա աստղաչգիտեմինչհամաստեղային գովերգ, կարդացողը կմտածի աշխարհի ամենալավ ալիքնա։ Ի դեպ, հարցման արդյունքներից պարզ երևումա, որ քյալամը քյալամա, ոչ թե միրգ :Wink:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

Արմենիան գոռոզ ալիքա մեռան իրանց գովալով, այ շանթինա հալալ իրա համար գլուխը կախ աշխատումա:

----------


## Կարապետ

Armenia TV-ն լավ ալիք ա, բայց շատ անհամություններ ունի:

----------


## armuk

Էմմի-ն և Նադիան իրենց անձնական ֆեյսբուքի էջերում սկսել են "Արմենիա"-ին գովել և ասել երանի բոլոր ալիքները Արմենիաի նման լինեն և փողերը չուտեն...  իրենք իրենց բերանով ասացին որ վճարած են եղել Հ1-ին:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող ուզում եմ նայեմ երեկվա ընտանեկան ալբոմը հյուրը Մարկն էր: Արմեիանի սայթից չկարողացա նայել: Որտեղից կարող եմ նայել շատ շտապ ա օգնեք:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Ժող ուզում եմ նայեմ երեկվա ընտանեկան ալբոմը հյուրը Մարկն էր: Արմեիանի սայթից չկարողացա նայել: Որտեղից կարող եմ նայել շատ շտապ ա օգնեք:


Մաս 1




Մաս 2

----------

Պոզիտրոն (12.09.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր էն Made in Armenia-ն էի մի թեթեւ նայում: Ընդհանուր նախագծի գաղափարը վատը չի (չնայած էլի եսիմորտեղից են թխել), բայց էդ Կարեն Բաբաջանյանը ինչպես 32-ում, էնպես էլ այստեղ սարսափելի անտանելի ա:

Էն Ադրբեջանի դրոշի ճղվելուց էին խոսում, էս Կարենն ասում ա, թե էդ դրոշը ունեցել ա երկու հարյուր քանի քառակուսի մետր… _(ստեղ չգիտեր ինչ ասեր, բայց հետո ասեց)_ *ծավալ*:  :Shok:  Արա լավ, շատ էլ թե ֆիզիկոս չի, այլ հումորիստ ա (ավելի ճիշտ թերեւս ինքն ա իրան հումորիստ համարում), բայց պետք ա տենց անգրագետ լինի, որ չիմանա՞, որ քառակուսի մետրով ծավալ չի չափվում:  :Shok:

----------

romanista (14.09.2010), V!k (14.09.2010), yerevanci (14.09.2010), չեզոք (06.01.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Էսօր էն Made in Armenia-ն էի մի թեթեւ նայում: Ընդհանուր նախագծի գաղափարը վատը չի (չնայած էլի եսիմորտեղից են թխել),


Ռուսական Առաջին Ալիքի Прожекторперисхилтон նախագծից...

----------


## tikopx

Նվեր կարելիա ասել նաև բոլոր հայերին, Արմենաին Նոր տարվանից կսկսի հեռարձակվել նաև 3D 
ես ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, որ ՀՀ-ում սենց բան կարա լինի :Smile:  Իսկականից նվեր էր :Smile: 


՝ http://ittrend.am/2010/12/22/armenia...0%D0%B5%D0%B4/

----------

Universe (23.12.2010), V!k (23.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Նվեր կարելիա ասել նաև բոլոր հայերին, Արմենաին Նոր տարվանից կսկսի հեռարձակվել նաև 3D 
> ես ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, որ ՀՀ-ում սենց բան կարա լինի Իսկականից նվեր էր
> 
> 
> ՝ http://ittrend.am/2010/12/22/armenia...0%D0%B5%D0%B4/


Ակնոցնե՞ր են պետք:

----------


## tikopx

մանրամասները չգիտեմ, ուղղակի նորա շուխուր ընգել, սպասենք կտեսնենք

----------

Gayl (22.12.2010)

----------


## ministr

Այսինքն 3D ռեկլամ ենք նայելու....
ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ TV զզվցրել ես արդեն ռեկլամով... կես ժամ ու ավելի ռեկլամը որնա այ չտեսներ

----------

Hakob9110 (08.02.2011), prof-de-Francais (22.12.2010), romanista (29.12.2010), tikopx (22.12.2010), V!k (23.12.2010), Պոզիտրոն (22.12.2010)

----------


## HaykoGevorgyan

Xosqy 3D reklami masin chi, 3D formatov linelu en miayn filmer u hatuk haxordumner, xosqy chi verabervum reklamin u nenc haxordumnerin inchpisin en DAR@ kam Bari Luys Hayery) isk inch verabervum a aknocnerin, havanabar dranc kariqy klini kaxvac herustacuycic! chnayac stex djvar nenc TV lini vor aranc aknoci 3D cuyc ta((((

----------


## Universe

Ոոոնց եմ եեես քեզանից զզզվուուուոմ...:yaxq
Առավոտվանից երբ ալիքներով ֆռաս, Արմենիայով ՍԻՐՈՒՇՈ են ցույց տալիս, արդեն մի շաբաթա...

----------

tikopx (08.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոոոնց եմ եեես քեզանից զզզվուուուոմ...:yaxq
> Առավոտվանից երբ ալիքներով ֆռաս, Արմենիայով ՍԻՐՈՒՇՈ են ցույց տալիս, արդեն մի շաբաթա...


Էտ ես ասում, երեկվանից ինչ-որ հիմար հաղորդում են սկսել՝ «Ճիշտ, թե սխալ»: Տաս րոպե նայեցի փսիխիկաս խանգարվեց:  :Angry2: 
Նման բառապաշարով կարող ա Ակումբից էլ արգելափակեն: Մի տեսակ ռուսական "Окна"-յի ու "Детектор лжи"-ի պատրուսն էլ ոնց-որ, բայց այլանդակ արհեստական ու ծիծաղելի:  :Bad:

----------

tikopx (08.02.2011), V!k (08.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Էտ ես ասում, երեկվանից ինչ-որ հիմար հաղորդում են սկսել՝ «Ճիշտ, թե սխալ»: Տաս րոպե նայեցի փսիխիկաս խանգարվեց: 
> Նման բառապաշարով կարող ա Ակումբից էլ արգելափակեն: Մի տեսակ ռուսական "Окна"-յի ու "Детектор лжи"-ի պատրուսն էլ ոնց-որ, բայց այլանդակ արհեստական ու ծիծաղելի:


ետի հատուկ նախագիծա, որ ով փող ունի իրա երեխուն մտցնի ետեղ, որ  թատերականի ընդունվեուց մեծ փորձ ունենա :Smile:

----------


## Universe

Детектор Лжи ա ինչա, էսինչ թյուրիմացություն էր, քիչ էր մնում էտ աղջկան  հարցնեին. "Դուք երբևիցե սեռական հարաբերութոյւն ունեցել եք Ձեր լիֆտի աշխատողի հետ" ... Հեչ հետաքրքիր հարցեր չեին տալիս... Սցենարն էլ լավ չեր գրված  :Jpit:

----------

V!k (11.02.2011)

----------


## Tehleryan



----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (05.04.2011), Կարապետ (02.03.2011)

----------


## armuk

զարգանալը վատ բան չէ բայց անկապ գլուխ գովալը  :Angry2:  :Bad:  :Angry2: 




Կարծում եմ Հայաստամնում կարգին տաղավար չեղավ մինչ Շանթը "Պարիր Թե Կարողես"ը չբերեց Հայաստան իսկ կոմպուտռային էֆֆեկտները բոլորն էլ կարող են օգտագործել որտեղ որ ուզում են և դա առաջին ու երկրրորդ չի կարղ ունենալ:

----------

Hakob9110 (05.04.2011), Աշոտ Երկաթ (05.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Ասա SD որակը դզեք, հետո անցեք HD-իի: Նենց կուբիկներ, ոնց որ Hotbird-ով հեռարձակվելուց ա, ամենաէժան պոռնո ալիքն էլ չունի…
Ի դեպ, սուտ չեն ասում, ամեն ինչում առաջինն են, բայց նենց գավառական, հետամնաց ու զզվցնելու աստիճան ցուցադրական են անում, որ էլ ասելու չի: Ջաղջախում, թողնում են: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթերի մեծ մասը նույնքան պաթոսային ինքնագովազդն ա: Հետաքրքիր ա, ո՞վ ա նայելու անկապ սերիալները HD որակով:

----------

Hakob9110 (05.04.2011), romanista (05.04.2011), yerevanci (05.04.2011), Կարապետ (05.04.2011)

----------


## Կարապետ

> Հետաքրքիր ա, ո՞վ ա նայելու անկապ սերիալները HD որակով:


Այն տատիկները որոնք չունեն HD TV :LOL: 

Իմ մոտ FullHD TV ա ու Armenia.TV-ն մեղմ ասաց նայելու բան չի :Smile:

----------

Hakob9110 (05.04.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> *Դու բացառո՞ւմ ես, որ մեր կայքում Առմենիայից մարդ լինի գրանցված։* Ես չեմ բացառում։  Չորրորդ տարբերակը կարճ սենց ա կարդացվում՝ Ես աշխատում եմ աշխարհի ամենամասշտաբային, ամենախոշոր, ամենաորակյալ, ամենաարդիական, ամենա ամենա ալիքում՝ Առմենիա ԹԻՎԻյում:
> 
> Բայց լուրջ, մի՞թե չեն ասում ծանոթները, որ իրենց արածը մովետոն է:


 Չէ

----------


## Hakob9110

> զարգանալը վատ բան չէ բայց անկապ գլուխ գովալը


Հա իրոք որ,ոնցոր գլուխգովան երեխա լինեն:Ամերիկյան սերիալները թողած տափակ սերիալներ են ցույց տալիս:

----------


## armuk

> զարգանալը վատ բան չէ բայց անկապ գլուխ գովալը 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարծում եմ Հայաստամնում կարգին տաղավար չեղավ մինչ Շանթը "Պարիր Թե Կարողես"ը չբերեց Հայաստան իսկ կոմպուտռային էֆֆեկտները բոլորն էլ կարող են օգտագործել որտեղ որ ուզում են և դա առաջին ու երկրրորդ չի կարղ ունենալ:


բայց սեռիալները Շանթը չսկսեց՞՞՞

----------


## Hakob9110

> բայց սեռիալները Շանթը չսկսեց՞՞՞


Եթե անգամ Շանթն ա հայկական սերիալները սկսել,չի նշանակում որ Արմենիան պետք ա առիթավորվեր:

----------


## armuk

չգիտեի որտեղ գրեմ, այստեղ եմ գրում որ ինչ ոոր բանով իրար կապ ունեն

http://blog.banadzev.com/?p=9776  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## wem

Հ1-ը այդքան նակապ ալիք լինելով էլի տարին մի անգամ հավեսով դիտելու հաղորդում ունի(Եվրատeսիլը), բայց էս Արմենիա TV-ն եթէ  նույնիսկ ամբողջ տարին էլ չդիտես, ոչինչ ձեռքից բաց չես թողնելու: ի՜նչքան էլ որ HD լինի:

----------


## Hakob9110

Ասենք ոչ չարքային Հ1-ին ու Արմենիային :Diablo:

----------

romanista (19.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

ԱռմենիաՏՎ-ի բոլոր աշխատակիցներին անխտիր ցանկանում եմ, որ հայտնվեն դժոխքում, որտեղ 24 ժամ կցուցադրեն իրենց սերիալները, վայնասուններով, բռնաբարությամբ, անասունություններով, որոնք կընդհատվեն նույնպիսի գովազդներով միայն: Ամեն:

----------

Ahik (22.05.2013), Freeman (28.04.2012), melancholia (18.05.2013), Universe (27.04.2012), Արէա (27.04.2012), Ներսես_AM (02.08.2012)

----------


## Inna

Ժողովուրդ օգնեք էլի՜, շա՜տ շտապ է պետք

Էսօրվա Ժամը լրատվականի 19:30-ի թողարկումն ա պետք, լինք կտաք? չեմ գտնում:

----------

Ապե Ջան (03.08.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Ուրեմն էս Առմենիայով Տաշիր 2013 են ցույց տալիս, մարզերի համար նախատեսված արբանյակային տարբերակում գրված ա «Ուղիղ եթեր» 
screenshot.jpg

----------

ARMbrain (18.05.2013), keyboard (18.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.05.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Նույն էդ ընթացքում, միջազգային տարբերակում «Ուղիղ եթեր» չկա գրված։

screenshot (1).jpg
Ամենահետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ քիչ առաջ Անդրեյ Մալախովն էր հաղորդավար, որը նույն պահին նստած ա Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով, նույնպես «ուղիղ եթեր» ում...

screenshot (2).jpg

----------

keyboard (18.05.2013), melancholia (18.05.2013), Valentina (18.05.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Մոսկվայում համերգը սկսվել ա 18։00, Առմենիայով սկիզբը գրած ա 20։15, ավարտը 23։30, ընդհանուր 3 ժամ ա ստացվում, այդ թվում և գովազդները։ Կարճ ասած Առմենիան մեղմ ասած ստում ա։

----------

keyboard (18.05.2013), lusattik (26.05.2013), melancholia (18.05.2013)

----------


## Լեռնցի



----------

Enna Adoly (27.05.2013)

----------

